#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддизм на аудио и видео >  > > >  >  >  БГ. Кладбище

## PampKin Head



----------

Alekk (14.06.2011), Pema Sonam (14.06.2011), Аньезка (14.06.2011), Денис Евгеньев (14.06.2011), Дордже (14.06.2011), Дубинин (14.06.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (14.06.2011), Пема Ванчук (15.06.2011), Сергей Хабаров (29.06.2011), Сергей Ч (14.06.2011)

----------


## Alekk

Чод. Звук трубы из кости призывает духов и проч.
Кстати, в конце июля Богдо-геген Ринпоче в Кунпенлинге передает Чод.

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Хороша песенка, одно время частенько напевал))

----------


## Дубинин

Передаёт Его приемник - Озер Ринпоче- А Богдо Геген собственно из последних сил и едет что бы подтвердить Его (Озера . Р. ) -легитимность.

----------

Pema Sonam (14.06.2011), Дондог (04.07.2011)

----------


## Джамбал Непалец

Ах скорей бы Свободы Солнце  встало над Святой Россииеею.

----------

Оскольд (29.06.2011)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

никак не могу понять о чем поет и чего хочет Борис, такое впечатление что он и сам не понимает и произвольно смешивает что-то  слышанное о буддизме и интеллигентские сытые благопожелания. Если йогин занимается практикой и призывает на свою душу всякую нечисть чтобы они пожрали его плоть и душу, так это ему как и в кайф, собственно этот кайф  происходит от пожирания  его инд Я, то есть   он порождает процесс развязывания узлов (пустым пространством сплетенный узел - пустым пространством был развязан), точнее разшунйивание умственных комплексов с последующим высвобождением до того связанной энергии преобразующейся в блаженство,. ЧТД ( что и требовалось доказать).

 Когда бг переносит тот же процесс на соц плоскость то у него получается что эта нечить худа для обывателя. Для обывателя интеллигентно-диссидентского вида конечно дурно когда не в кайф ему хамят и унижают, ему бы посасывать кефирчик своего мещанского безконфликтного бытия до самого скончания этого бытия и чтобы вокруг была тишь да гладь и божья благодать над святой рассеей. 

Но тогда не надо петь занудно заунывно о весьма далеких каких то йогах на каких-то там кладбищах. Это называется слышал Боря (и его почитатели) звон, но весьма далекий он. Если же йогин порождает подобный процесс вокруг себя и все бытие его кладбище то не надо удивляться что вокруг подобная хамско-тупая публика его будет осаждать. Сам вызвал и должен благодарить что его терзают и он имеет возможность практиковать не привязанность к 8 мирским дхармам, которые в этих ситуациях порождаются у этого йогина из нынешних искателей кладбищ. Эти ситуации для йогина большое благо   и возможность реализации сиддх. А под солнышком или небом голубым да еще в святой рассеи всего этого не будет. Хотели сахаджаяну - получите и благодарите своих учителей и пр драгоценности что даны благоприятные условия где у вас есть кому кровушку посасать. 

Если бегать от таких кровососателей, крича не трожь, уйди и не звони, я больше видеть не желаю вас то так и будут трястись эти "йогины" в своем мирском мандальчике за закрытыми дверями и никогда не увидят что вокруг них них не упыри, мары, хамы и пр а божественный мандал с богами и богинями. Никого не хотел обидеть из любящих БГ, а некоторых особенно не желаю обижать но реальность такова, детка

----------

Денис Евгеньев (02.07.2011), Дондог (04.07.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (02.07.2011)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

Баллада о кладби’ще

Откуда у хлопца на кладбище грусть
Хотел он в нирвану а тут всяка гнусь
Не видно апсарок, блаженства нема
И так от заката и вновь до темна

Плохие людишки тут пиво сосут
И скверные речи похабно орут.
Он думал, что в трубку свою попоет 
 И весь этот люд тут же вмиг унесет.

Хотелось в дамару слегка тут-тук-тук --
Чтоб вмиг на кладби’ще божественный звук:
Растаяли б клеши, вокруг радуга’.
Надули, ребята, должно быть  меня.

Пришли только хамы и водку суют:
«Согрейся браток,  а не  то ведь каюк.
Сидишь как бомжара совсем голышом
И где только цацки такие нашел?

Не бойся брателло, Ведь тут все свои 
И дурь нам про бесов теперь  не гони.
Наверное, жинка  сгнала за порог
А ты на кладбище слинял, идиот.

Не хнычь йогина иль как тебя там
Я главный бомжина, в обиду не дам
Пристрою в подвале и будешь там спать
И на ночь ребятам про Будду читать

Мы ж тоже не звери и счастья хотим
И в душах у нас не вонючий сортир.
Научишь нас жить, могет будет и толк
А то на душе одинокий я  волк."

Вот так на кладби’ще я сангху нашел 
И словно пастух по пути с ней пошел.
Давно уж все клеши слетели с меня
Так с ЧОДА в  кладби’ще смигрировал Я.

----------

Денис Евгеньев (02.07.2011)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

вообще то вспоминается старое   http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....4645&highlight


_Сообщение от Йонтен Гъяцо  
Лирика:

Ночь, .......... Исхода нет.

Умрешь - начнешь опять сначала
И повторится все, как встарь:
.................
(названием топика навеяло)

Физика:

Я, в силу своей необразованности, знаю только одну практику, в которой используется дамару и колокольчик - это чод.
_
.
печально нам читать все это
когда буддист начал с чода`
про ваджрасаттву он не слышал
и клеш не чистил никогда.


"Умрешь - начнешь опять сначала
И повторится все, как встарь"
гуляют клеши как попало
но чод читает наш дикарь

он держит ваджр, качает дильбу
и мантры звучные поет
а мысль гуляет словно блохи
в бардо на кладбище бредет.

давно он стал уже как ролан
детей им начали пугать
и с дальних стран летит к нам ворон
зловредных духов подавлять.

итог печальный странных вангов
учитель дал и кто-то взял
и долго думал, что же это...
"ночь, 
улица" 
погас фонарь........

----------


## PampKin Head

Получается, что чодпа - это такой мозахист, которому бы "помучится"... Ан нет, все же темы с "кладбищем" произошли от "шидже" (умиротворения)... Цель все же - умиротворение окружающего кладбища (а не некий "духовный BDSM"), что и является "сиддхи" в этом аспекте...

Прав БГ... Если, таки, демоны сильны и не умиротворяются, то пора переходить... к тантрической охоте (есть и такой метод в Мандале)! Вот тогда может "Солнце и встанет на просторах моей Родины"...




> печально нам читать все это
> когда буддист начал с чода`
> про ваджрасаттву он не слышал
> и клеш не чистил никогда.


Дрянные стишата, автору бы лучше каменщиком пойти поработать (если можешь не писать - не пиши)... Или это такая проза?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

А у дяди Бори они, конечно, клевее, - в песне стишата :Smilie:  Ну, наверно ему, прям, как Пушкину, уж все зачтется.И многомиллионная публика щастлива ентой гармоничной гармонией. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Особенно у него там по-буддийски про сытых сволочей, которых мы, бедные, кормим своей кровушкой. Прямо контрастами с целями и задачами Чода. Их, вероятно, надо поскорее свергнуть. И крови нашей ни за что не дать, пусть сдохнут с голоду. Это такой, вероятно, у БГ советьский стереотип. "Мы наш, мы новый мир..." ЖС и наша карма, а также карма сволочей как-то не рассматриваются. 

Короче, коньюктурщик он, дядя Боря. Ну, а песня вполне хавается хорошо. Сидит такой запредельный патлатый дядя с грустно-сдержанным лицом, на заунывный русский мотив дрожащим подспудным голосом дает гималайскую яркую сцену с вставкой йогина и с кровопитием - о, народ-то повелся на клубнику. Лелеет застарелые мячты, что будет новая Россия. А в конце такой пафос разводит, прямо в жилу бедным "угнетенным и обиженным". :Confused: 

Еще раз убеждаюсь - эклектик он, по поводу его понимания Дхармы лучше вообще ничего не говорить. Хотя все вокруг твердят про его досрочное Пробуждение. А так, - дядька классный. Из всего может песнюку яркую нарыть, съедобную на рынке, которую все с радостью схавают. Пусть так и будет посколько иначе и не может быть. Буддистам - буддистово, БГ - БГово :Kiss:

----------

Jambal Dorje (02.07.2011), Дондог (04.07.2011), Тао (02.07.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (02.07.2011)

----------


## Рюдзи

Может сделать отдельный тред - песни с буддийским контекстом? Для одной композиции многовато целого треда по-моему, а создавать для каждой песни отдельную тему тоже не лучший вариант. 
По поиску вроде не нашёл такого.
Или, если автор и модераторы не против, можно переименовать и эту тему.

----------

Дондог (04.07.2011), Тао (02.07.2011)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

Памкин как всегда экстремист и воспитанный любитель живых существ (за что только жена терпит, (наверное большой и светится)). Просто удивительна любовь наших буддистов к БГ, ищут какой то тайный смысл в его опусах, не найдя в будд текстах. Давно пора ему место на будд танках найти между Нагарджуной и Асангой  Хотя наверное лучше просто написать икону БГ в центре а по бокам Будду с Кришной, Саи бабой, бабушкой Агафьей и всем сонмом его песенных сновидений.

Что еще забывает право-славный или лучше БГ-славный   Пампкин, так это то что у буддиста нет Родины, все живые существа его дети и матери и потому стенать о каком то местячковом солнце над местячковой родиной давно уже пройденный этап для буддийского созерцания, но хочется Пампкину иметь еще одну шишку от грабель на которые постоянно наступает русский созерцатель, на словах буддист а внутри националист. 

 А вообще не заводитесь. Надо же все же хоть какую то долю юмора иметь на будд сайте. если делает китч и лубок БГ то так и надо понимать это хотя бы буддистам.

Забавна закрытось БГ на фэйсбуке. Открыта только одна опция: "мне нравится" Это не он случайно написал: "Я памятник себе воздвиг нерукотворный" - скорее всего вскоре вспомнит, что "Да, написал, но немного раньше". Ну или фанат Пампкин поможет через шактипат

----------

Дондог (04.07.2011), Тао (02.07.2011)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

И еще Памкин. Вы пишите: "Цель все же - умиротворение окружающего кладбища" Вы и впрямь так думаете? Тогда понятно, откуда ноги растут у русских мальчиков переделать мир и новый мир построить. Бесы Достоевского отдыхают после бесовщины в головах русских буддистов.

Понятно откуда ноги растут у наших буддистов на фэйсбуке, участвующих в так называемых ментальных атаках для защиты Каддафи. Тут по Пампкину "тантрическая охота", там ментальная атака. Поберегли бы силы на более актуальные занятия. Прежде чем заняться охото-атакой хорошо бы вначале прочистить окуляры внутреннего видения,

----------

Дондог (04.07.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Памкин как всегда экстремист и воспитанный любитель живых существ (за что только жена терпит, (наверное большой и светится)). Просто удивительна любовь наших буддистов к БГ, ищут какой то тайный смысл в его опусах, не найдя в будд текстах. Давно пора ему место на будд танках найти между Нагарджуной и Асангой  Хотя наверное лучше просто написать икону БГ в центре а по бокам Будду с Кришной, Саи бабой, бабушкой Агафьей и всем сонмом его песенных сновидений.
> 
> Что еще забывает право-славный или лучше БГ-славный   Пампкин, так это то что у буддиста нет Родины, все живые существа его дети и матери и потому стенать о каком то местячковом солнце над местячковой родиной давно уже пройденный этап для буддийского созерцания, но хочется Пампкину иметь еще одну шишку от грабель на которые постоянно наступает русский созерцатель, на словах буддист а внутри националист. 
> 
>  А вообще не заводитесь. Надо же все же хоть какую то долю юмора иметь на будд сайте. если делает китч и лубок БГ то так и надо понимать это хотя бы буддистам.
> 
> Забавна закрытось БГ на фэйсбуке. Открыта только одна опция: "мне нравится" Это не он случайно написал: "Я памятник себе воздвиг нерукотворный" - скорее всего вскоре вспомнит, что "Да, написал, но немного раньше". Ну или фанат Пампкин поможет через шактипат


 Дорже, ну нельзя же на критику Ваших драгоценных стихов так пристрастно увлекаться! :Smilie: 

Руки прочь от ЖС Пампкина!(хожу с плакатом)! Мне он лично во всей своей красе нравится! Насчет Родины и буддиста, думаю, лучше сказать, что Родина для него - везде.

А так - пустое это все. Пусть БГ себе поет про кладбища. Послушал, и пошел дальше.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (02.07.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Получается, что чодпа - это такой мозахист, которому бы "помучится"... Ан нет, все же темы с "кладбищем" произошли от "шидже" (умиротворения)... Цель все же - умиротворение окружающего кладбища (а не некий "духовный BDSM"), что и является "сиддхи" в этом аспекте...
> 
> Прав БГ... Если, таки, демоны сильны и не умиротворяются, то пора переходить... к тантрической охоте (есть и такой метод в Мандале)! Вот тогда может "Солнце и встанет на просторах моей Родины"...


 Тоже мне егерь-эксперт тантрических охот нашелся. :Smilie:  Хорошо бы получше представлять, где демоны вообще существуют и на основе чего.

А также хорошо бы представлять, на что, народный публичный любимец, народные умы настраиваешь, при их самсарном восприятии и постоянной неудовлетворенности, хоть золотом их обсыпь.

----------

Дондог (04.07.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (02.07.2011)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

вы Долкар немного забыли что такое Китч и почему мне не нравится когда буддисты, упившиеся пивом вроде моего оппонента, пытаются найти нечто глубокое в песенках БГ.  

_Китч (нем. Kitsch), кич — термин, обозначающий одно из явлений массовой культуры, синоним псевдоискусства, в котором основное внимание уделяется экстравагантности внешнего облика, крикливости его элементов. Особое распространение получил в различных формах стандартизованного бытового украшения. Как элемент массовой культуры — точка максимального отхода от элементарных эстетических ценностей и одновременно — одно из наиболее агрессивных проявлений тенденций примитивизации и опошления в популярном искусстве.
Так как слово вошло в употребление в ответ на большой объём появившихся в XIX веке художественных работ, в которых эстетические качества были перепутаны с преувеличенной сентиментальностью или мелодраматичностью, китч наиболее близко ассоциируется с искусством сентиментальным, приторным или слезливым, однако это слово можно применить к предмету искусства любого сорта, неполноценному по подобным причинам. Независимо от того, выступает ли он сентиментальным, эффектным, напыщенным или креативным, китч называют ужимкой, подражающей внешней стороне искусства. Часто говорят, что китч опирается только на повторение условностей и шаблонов и лишён творческого начала и подлинности, демонстрируемых истинным искусством._

----------


## PampKin Head

> Что еще забывает право-славный или лучше БГ-славный Пампкин, так это то что у буддиста нет Родины, все живые существа его дети и матери и потому стенать о каком то местячковом солнце над местячковой родиной давно уже пройденный этап для буддийского созерцания, но хочется Пампкину иметь еще одну шишку от грабель на которые постоянно наступает русский созерцатель, на словах буддист а внутри националист.


Угу, нет. Только зачем тогда завалили Ландарму (наверное, он мамой не был), и к чему тогда все эти заламывания рук "за-свободный-тибет"? Да и в джатаках Будды Ш. не все так однозначно с мамами/детьми. Есть сугубо и ситуационные решения.

P.S. Я, конечно же, понимаю, что БГ - не Есенин и не Маяковский, но и не стремный же образчик нанайского эпоса из села Кукуево!




> если делает китч и лубок БГ то так и надо понимать это хотя бы буддистам.


Да не вопрос. Только пишите, что это (написанный вами лубок вответку) - такая "эзотерическия проза незамутненного сознания", не знакомого со стихосложением даже на уровне выпускной группы детского сада.

...

В оный день, когда над миром новым
Бог склонял лицо свое, тогда
Cолнце останавливали словом,
Словом разрушали города.
И орел не взмахивал крылами,
Звезды жались в ужасе к луне,
Если, точно розовое пламя,
Слово проплывало в вышине.
Мы ему поставили пределом
Скудные пределы естества,
И, как пчелы в улье опустелом,
Дурно пахнут мертвые слова.

        Н. Гумилев

 А вот как надо!

----------


## PampKin Head

> Тоже мне егерь-эксперт тантрических охот нашелся. Хорошо бы получше представлять, где демоны вообще существуют и на основе чего.


Да кто бы спорил, что прочитать "Отсекая надежду и страх" способны только вы и стремно подражающий Блоку Джампел. )))

----------


## Dron

> Забавна закрытось БГ на фэйсбуке.


Забавно, что некто:
-слушает песни БГ, при этом:
-неуважает БГ как личность, при этом:
-ломится на его страницу 

Мне ближе другой вариант:
- ни одной песни не слушал:
- понятия не имею, где у него страницы:
- вроде, не такие вещества человек употребляет, чтобы проситься кому-то на алтарь. Или что, были случаи? Есть потерпевшие?

----------

Bob (03.11.2011), Joy (04.07.2011), PampKin Head (02.07.2011), Дондог (04.07.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (02.07.2011)

----------


## Dron

> Да кто бы спорил, что прочитать "Отсекая надежду и страх" способны только вы и стремно подражающий Блоку Джампел. )))


В "Отсекая надежду и страх" нет про "тантрическую охоту".

----------

Дондог (04.07.2011), Же Ка (02.07.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (02.07.2011)

----------


## Akaguma

БГ можно уважать хотя бы за то, что он "раздает" свои песни бесплатно.

----------

Дондог (04.07.2011)

----------


## Dron

Сейчас где-то в Питере праздник пива-кваса, все бесплатно. Их тоже начнем уважать?

----------

Дондог (04.07.2011)

----------


## Akaguma

> Сейчас где-то в Питере праздник пива-кваса, все бесплатно. Их тоже начнем уважать?


 :EEK!:  Жесть. Ладно, забыли, коли уж не видите разницы.

----------


## Dron

> Жесть. Ладно, забыли, коли уж не видите разницы.


В продукте разница есть: пиво, квас и песни- не одно и то же. Не вижу разницы в предложенном вами подходе: уважать за бесплатное распространение.
Чуете разницу?

----------

Дондог (04.07.2011)

----------


## Akaguma

> Чуете разницу?


Чую. В одном случае, реклама ради дальнейшей наживы, в другом, принцип жизни. Соответствии случаев, думаю, ясно.  :Smilie:

----------


## Dron

Снова мимо. Если некто раздает свой продукт хоть бескорыстно, хоть ради наживы, качество продукта от этого не повышается.
+ и не ухудшается

----------

Дондог (04.07.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (03.07.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Да кто бы спорил, что прочитать "Отсекая надежду и страх" способны только вы и стремно подражающий Блоку Джампел. )))


А че так задушевно? :Smilie:  Джампел - хороший мальчик, и пусть подражает, кому хочет. Меня, Пампкин, тоже трогать бесполезно, я все равно буду Вас любить. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Embarrassment:  :Big Grin:  И БГ, и прочих.

Ну, да, мы все вместе читали Мачиг Лабдрон. Я своим искаженным восприятием сгоряча восприняла, что нет никаких внешних демонов. С тех пор моя задача упростилась, ибо пропали сонмы врагов и кровопийц. Остался только один объект для работы, - мое искаженное восприятие.

Я даже неожиданно перестала бояться чудовищ под кроватью. И совершенно спокойно могу посидеть ночью на кладбище. О как.

----------

Дондог (04.07.2011), Же Ка (02.07.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (03.07.2011)

----------


## Dron

Что-то за Мачиг Лабдрон не замечалось проповеди читтаматры, более на Праджняпарамита сутры акцент был. Так что условно внешние демоны есть.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (03.07.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

Пушкин (в письме о грибоедовском "Горе от ума"): "Драматического писателя должно судить по законам, им самим над собою признанным".
То же относится и к любому поэту, художнику и т.д.
Тем же, кто не знаком с буддийским аспектом творчества ББГ, -- рекомендация: найти и слушать его альбомы "Прибежище" и "Бардо", а не самовыражаться, позируя на фоне... : )

----------

Же Ка (02.07.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (02.07.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> БГ можно уважать хотя бы за то, что он "раздает" свои песни бесплатно.


Не все бесплатное полезно. Нельзя также сказать, что БГ никогда не зарабатывал музыкой. Может, уж лекцию по Дхарме пойти к ламе какому квалифицированному послушать, а не намывать буддийские практики и Путь из песен БГ? 

Помню, когда-то его песни заставляли че-то там зашевелиться. Я уже много лет наблюдаю многие его муки творчества, метания, модные фотки на брови небоскребов в позе медитации и разные интервью с плавающими устоями. Но как начала заниматься буддизмом, многое в них стало неинтересно. Хотя искренне сорадуюсь, что он повзрослел и помудрел. И за переводы буддийских книг ему большое спасибо. 

Альбом его "Прибжище" и "Бардо", на мой взгляд, буддизмом назвать тоже вряд ли можно.

Просто он сам стал таким любимым ЖС, совершенно наравне с любым из нас. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Дондог (04.07.2011), Тао (04.07.2011)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Так что условно внешние демоны есть.


Вороны [внешние, ха-ха] на кладбище есть.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Что-то за Мачиг Лабдрон не замечалось проповеди читтаматры, более на Праджняпарамита сутры акцент был. Так что условно внешние демоны есть.


Есть. Условно. Разъясните мне, что такое "условно", и где условности уходят.

----------


## Dron

> Вороны [внешние, ха-ха] на кладбище есть.


Это вызов Дроздову, в плане есть ли вороны, на каком кладбище, и сколько.
Для буддистов же есть 6 миров.

----------

Дондог (04.07.2011)

----------


## Рюдзи

Спорам на тему БГ(а также Пелевина, Кастанеды, etc) столько же, сколько самому БФ, наверное.
Меня, например, композиции вроде "Русской Нирваны" или "Шумелки" только мотивируют на более усердную практику. Ну, и заставляют улыбнуться.
Не думаю, что к этому стоит относиться чересчур всерьёз. И вам не советую, господа.

----------

Дондог (04.07.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (02.07.2011), Тао (04.07.2011)

----------


## Dron

> Есть. Условно. Разъясните мне, что такое "условно", и где условности уходят.


Разъяснить, что вы признали?

----------


## Же Ка

> ... Так что условно внешние демоны есть.


 Да - и на них можно абсолютно начхать =) ну, а пока мы не абсолюты - к ним лучше проявить сострадание... если и с этим пока туго, то использовать как метод персонификации своих личный омрачений для очитки и избавления от оных (омрачений в своём же уме =) - как метод - бывает эффективный. остальные варианты... лишь замарачивают =)

----------


## Dron

> Да - и на них можно абсолютно начхать! =) 
> з.ы. как метод персонификации своих личный омрачений для очитки и избавления от оных (в своём же уме =) - да - бывает эффективный. остальые варианты... лишь замарачивают =)


Не только можно, но и нужно. Только смачно начхать на них получится не ранее, чем начхать на 8 мирских дхарм.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (03.07.2011)

----------


## Же Ка

> Только смачно начхать на них получится не ранее, чем начхать на 8 мирских дхарм.


 да... никто и не говорил, что это будет легко =) а вот, кстати, в чоде можно научиться очень быстро и тому и другому (и практически одновременно=)

----------


## Akaguma

> Может, уж лекцию по Дхарме пойти к ламе какому квалифицированному послушать, а не намывать буддийские практики и Путь из песен БГ?


А причем тут Дхарма и БГ?  :Confused: 
Я слушал БГ (и прочий русский рок) еще будучи правоверным крещенным православным. Став буддистом надо срочно прекращать слушать БГ?  :Smilie:

----------

Дондог (04.07.2011)

----------


## Dron

> да... никто и не говорил, что это будет легко =) а вот, кстати, в чоде можно научиться очень быстро и тому и другому (и практически одновременно=)


Да, можно, говорят. Но, если даже в тонглене ухудшение здоровья может считаться знаком продвижения, представляете, что может служить таковым в Чоде?
+в связи с темой Чода меня порадовало относительно недавнее сообщение американских практиков про Чод - пикники на лоне национальных парков с гарантией душевно\адреналинового рановесия.

----------

Дондог (04.07.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

Интересно, это какой то диагноз - искать методы практики в песнях БГ? 

Да, это его переживание, видение, продукт творчества, но он же - не Дзонкапа, чтобы его творчество принимать в качестве мануалов или руководств к действию, нет? 

- tapatalk -

----------

Akaguma (02.07.2011), Же Ка (02.07.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (02.07.2011), Рюдзи (02.07.2011)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Я своим искаженным восприятием сгоряча восприняла, что нет никаких внешних демонов.


А Падмасамбхаве так не свезло, пришлось демонюг укрощать, и выдумывать всякие санги, серчемы, догпы. Не дорос до такого воспрития видать, как и Учителя, регулярно упоминающие о влиянии всяких демонюг :Big Grin:

----------


## Же Ка

> Да, можно, говорят. Но, если даже в тонглене ухудшение здоровья может считаться знаком продвижения, представляете, что может служить таковым в Чоде?


Ухудшение здоровья в практике принятия/отдачи (+ растворения!) может говорить о разном. Например, ещё и о том, что практик не полноценно проходит все стадии этой практики - больше склонен воспринимать негатив, не выкладывается так же (привычно сдерживает себя=) в отдаче радости и счастья, а потом в очередной раз "погрузившись" (т.е. погруснев от помрачений своих же) того первоначального "запала" на стадию растворения просто банально и не хватает. Короче, бывает, по всякому... однако наставления по практикам от учителей лучше воспринимать и применять полностью или не применять их вообще, частично же здесь вообще не вариант -  в тантре... тем более в чоде =)

----------

Дондог (04.07.2011)

----------


## Dron

> Ухудшение здоровья в практике принятия/отдачи (+ растворения!) может говорить о разном.


В том числе и о прогрессе. А уж практику Чод помереть на кладбище просто честь, счастье, и редкая удача.

----------

Дондог (04.07.2011)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Очень странная ветка. Смешались в кучу песни БГшечки, чертовщина, чод и здоровье.

----------

Дондог (04.07.2011), Тао (04.07.2011)

----------


## Dron

Приготовьте пятерню, считать нестранные ветки на БФ. И то, много будет.

----------

Денис Евгеньев (03.07.2011), Дондог (04.07.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (03.07.2011)

----------


## Же Ка

> В том числе и о прогрессе. А уж практику Чод помереть на кладбище просто честь, счастье, и редкая удача.


Да, конечно... но это уже совсем другая история... история будд и бодхисаттв-махасаттв... для нас же это вообще просто как сказки, т.е. так же рассказываются и так же воспринимаются - как сказки... ну,  или же религия там какая (и ещё не известно какой из этих вариантов - сказки или религии лучше... былью там и там всё равно уже даже и не пахнет)

----------


## Dron

> Да, конечно... но это уже совсем другая история... история будд и бодхисаттв-махасаттв... для нас же это вообще просто как сказки, т.е. так же рассказываются и так же воспринимаются - как сказки (или же религия там какая=)


Это та же самая история. Махасаттвы тут не при чем.

----------


## Же Ка

> Это та же самая история. Махасаттвы тут не при чем.


Что на это можно сказать... когда лучше спеть и подудеть =)
Не смей закрывать в себе двери Услышат позывной и придут наши звери. 
Тому, кто счастье нашел в этом мире – Нечего бояться, и можно идти в другие!

----------


## Dron

> Что на это можно сказать... когда лучше спеть и подудеть =)
> Не смей закрывать в себе двери Услышат позывной и придут наши звери. 
> Тому, кто счастье нашел в этом мире – Нечего бояться, и можно идти в другие!


Что  на это можно ответить, разве что сложить оружие, которого не было?)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Разъяснить, что вы признали?


Где??? :EEK!:  :Confused: 

А я условностей вообще не отрицала. И то, что ум требует определенных отражений и опор, чтобы что-то менять в нем. Подводимых много, опор тоже. У меня есть в друзьях несколько буддистов, которые неистово сражаются с  разнообразными демонами в повседневной жизни. Типа, деньги кончились - проделки демонов. А подзаработать неохота. Чем больше сражаются, тем больше демонов.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Интересно, это какой то диагноз - искать методы практики в песнях БГ? 
> 
> Да, это его переживание, видение, продукт творчества, но он же - не Дзонкапа, чтобы его творчество принимать в качестве мануалов или руководств к действию, нет? 
> 
> - tapatalk -


Слышала коммент от небуддиста по песне Кладбище. Полное отождествление олигархов с демонами, пьющими его кровь. Аж слюной брызгал от ненависти и волнения, что его гады всего обескровили. Полагаю, подсунь ему в такой момент "гада", не остановился бы.

А вообще-то мое мнение такое. раз хоть какое-то время был буддистом в жизни( БГ им был некоторое время), то неси хоть немного Дхармы в массы. Спел бы, что мы все должны собственных демонов - ненависть, гордыню, страсть прищучить. Чтоб каждый начал бы в себе что-то менять, а не обвинять других в своей неблагой карме. А так явственен акцент про нещастную Россию. Как будто Африка щастливее.

Или вообще не затрагивай всяких там йогинов и кропьющих демонов. Но вообще, искренне перед ним преклоняюсь, как перед феноменом. Заслуг много и благой кармы. Только все время есть ощущение, что чего-то не хватает в смысле Пути.....такое мое убогое мнение.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Слышала коммент от небуддиста по песне Кладбище. Полное отождествление олигархов с демонами, пьющими его кровь. Аж слюной брызгал от ненависти и волнения, что его гады всего обескровили. Полагаю, подсунь ему в такой момент "гада", не остановился бы.


В его видении есть доля приемлемого: наркоторговец то кто должен быть с его точки зрения? Лично я  про мам человеку, потерявшему ребенка от афганского героина, рассказывать не буду. Ибо в этой ситуации будет бредом.

Хочу заметить, что была несколько лет назад история, как Таиланд перешел на иные методы борьбы с тяжелыми наркотиками. И король-буддист на это просто закрыл глаза. 





> А вообще-то мое мнение такое. раз хоть какое-то время был буддистом в жизни( БГ им был некоторое время), то неси хоть немного Дхармы в массы. Спел бы, что мы все должны собственных демонов - ненависть, гордыню, страсть прищучить. Чтоб каждый начал бы в себе что-то менять, а не обвинять других в своей неблагой карме.


Иногда надо сделать что-то конкретное и руками... Вслетствие обета Бодхисаттвы, помимо необходимого изменения в себе.

----------


## Же Ка

> ... А вообще-то мое мнение такое. раз хоть какое-то время был буддистом в жизни( БГ им был некоторое время), то неси хоть немного Дхармы в массы. Спел бы, что мы все должны собственных демонов - ненависть, гордыню, страсть прищучить. Чтоб каждый начал бы в себе что-то менять, а не обвинять других в своей неблагой карме. А так явсвенен акцент про нещастную Россию. Как будто Африка щастливее...


 Пема, мы, к сожалению, здесь - не в чистых землях ещё (т.е. не знаю как вы, но у меня пока имеются с этой сансарной "пропиской" ещё какие то... чистой воды недоразумения!=). Вы, действительно, думаете, что в таком случае (на такой просветленной волне как у вас) его вот ровно та же самая аудитория станет слушать?... вот и мне сомнительно =) ну, а так хоть о странном слове [чод] услышали и то... появился шанс - авось ухватятся... не факт, конечно... однако, в потоке сознания определенного типа живых существ из уст БГ влетело семя освобождения... и то хорошо! Т.о., видите, для описанных вами задач совсем не обязательно быть просветленным существом можно быть и полезным переносчиком этого самого опасного для жизни в сансаре вируса просветления =)
зы. 


> А Падмасамбхаве так не свезло, пришлось демонюг укрощать, и выдумывать всякие санги, серчемы, догпы. Не дорос до такого воспрития видать, как и Учителя, регулярно упоминающие о влиянии всяких демонюг


  :Wink:

----------


## Dron

> И то, что ум требует определенных отражений и опор, чтобы что-то менять в нем.


Чей ум требует таких чудесных протезов?

----------


## Dron

> А вообще-то мое мнение такое. раз хоть какое-то время был буддистом в жизни( БГ им был некоторое время), то неси хоть немного Дхармы в массы.


Это ерунда. Никто не может быть уверен, что он несет Дхарму в массы, не будучи бодхисаттвой Первой Земли.

----------

Оскольд (03.07.2011), Сергей Ч (02.07.2011)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

так кто вы мистер PampKin Head Традиция
Drukpa [анатмавадин]  или  советский человек, как пишите в сноске? Какие у вас обеты, бодхисаттвы или Пампки Корчагина?

Дрон тут интересовался моим отношением в БГ. Да никакого нет отношения, я не люблю пижонства БГ и питерской интеллектуальной публики. какое то время это еще шло у них под портвейн и травку, а теперь вообще не смотрится. Кто поумнее давно свалил из этого болотного города.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> В его видении есть доля приемлемого: наркоторговец то кто должен быть с его точки зрения? Лично я  про мам человеку, потерявшему ребенка от афганского героина, рассказывать не буду. Ибо в этой ситуации будет бредом.
> 
> Хочу заметить, что была несколько лет назад история, как Таиланд перешел на иные методы борьбы с тяжелыми наркотиками. И король-буддист на это просто закрыл глаза. 
> 
> 
> Иногда надо сделать что-то конкретное и руками... Вслетствие обета Бодхисаттвы, помимо необходимого изменения в себе.


Иногда лучше чего-то не сделать, чем что-то сделать. Вот встанешь на перекрестке и оглянешься по сторонам, - самсара рулит. И руки твои чешутся, но их старательно прячешь в карман. Ибо глубокого понимания, что ты наделаешь и какой результат получится - уверенности, что не сделаешь еще хуже, - нет. Ну, а в -остальном, соблюдаем обеты, как понимаем.

Нет в жизни счастья и справедливости, пока КАЖДЫЙ  из нас осознанно мудрости не наберется. А пока принцип простой - не вреди, помогай другим избежать неблагого и накопить благие заслуги.

Речь должна быть отточеной и смысл, если тебя слушают миллионы.

----------


## Dron

> Дрон тут интересовался моим отношением в БГ.


Да, это интересно. Еще я про детство Макаревича, автобиографическое (которого ни одной песни добровольно не слушал) недавно прочитал, в плане разгрузки, а то тибетцы мозг кипятят, спасу нет.



> Да никакого нет отношения, я не люблю пижонства БГ и питерской интеллектуальной публики. какое то время это еще шло у них под портвейн и травку, а теперь вообще не смотрится.


Что значит, не смотрится? Что вы пишите, вообще? У вас перебои с поставками травки и портвейна, или с восхищенными взглядами в вашу сторону? 



> Кто поумнее давно свалил из этого болотного города


.
ЁУ, да простят меня модераторы, как это понять? Кто поумнее, достиг архатства и покончил с собой, ибо только архатам такое позволительно без последствий?)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Это ерунда. Никто не может быть уверен, что он несет Дхарму в массы, не будучи бодхисаттвой Первой Земли.


 :Smilie:  А если он об этом еще не вспомнил в этой жизни? :EEK!: 

 Можно и не быть уверенным, а просто уверенно создавать некоторые причинно-следственные связи.Это мы уже можем, став буддистами. Дхарму в массы мы все уже прямо сейчас можем нести, пусть так, как можем, принявши Прибежище и имея искреннюю веру в Три Драгоценности, а также зная о надежных источниках и драгоценных наставниках. 

На перекрестках трубить о Дхарме не надо. Надо предельно позаботиться о своих близких, почистить свои действия и мысли, - это меняет многое вокруг. Личным правильным поведением, помощью другим и способствовать накоплению благих заслуг у других существ. Без заслуг даже Будда не может никому помочь. Также мы можем помочь им сходить к Учителям. И дальше это уже дело Учителя и кармы-заслуг подводимого. А дальше все условно :Stick Out Tongue: 




> Чей ум требует таких чудесных протезов?


А давайте мы друг другу смажем протезы, что-то они сильно скрипяттттт.

----------


## PampKin Head

> так кто вы мистер PampKin Head Традиция
> Drukpa [анатмавадин] или советский человек, как пишите в сноске? Какие у вас обеты, бодхисаттвы или Пампки Корчагина?


...
*КЛШ*
...
Есть история о том, как Будда занозил ногу шипом акации. Это явилось следствием того, что в одной из прежних жизней, *будучи бодхисаттвой, он убил морского разбойника по имени Черный Дротик.*
...

Вам такая история не знакома?

Мой таков



> Именно побудительная причина в основном определяет качество всякого действия — благое оно или неблагое, белое или черное, тяжкое или незначительное. Например, если у растения целебный корень, то целебными будут и ствол, и листья. Если же корень ядовитый, то ствол и листья [обязательно] будут ядовитыми. Не бывает, чтобы у дерева с ядовитыми корнями другие части были целебными. Точно так же, если побуждение вызвано привязанностью или ненавистью, то проистекающее от него действие, каким бы благим оно ни выглядело, по сути оказывается неблагим. И напротив, если побуждение чистое, то проистекающее от него действие может выглядеть неблагим, но, тем не менее, оно благое.
> 
> В трактате Йонтэн дзо говорится:
> *Если корень целебный, то и побег целебный.
> Если корень ядовитый, то о побеге и говорить нечего.
> Благое и неблагое действие можно различить только по намерению,
> А их внешнее проявление и величина его не имеют значения.*
> 
> Поэтому, если сыны будд, бодхисаттвы, хранят бескорыстную чистоту помыслов, бывают случаи, когда им позволительно совершать то, что причисляют к трем неблагим действиям тела и четырем неблагим действиям речи. Вспомните, например, истории о мореходе по имени Сострадательный, который убил Черного Дротика, или о юноше-брахмане по имени Любящий Звезды, который нарушил обет целомудрия ради юной брахманки. Вот эти истории.
> ...


Да, я в курсе, что мне придется платить по счетам и в результате такой деятельности Бодхисаттвы.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> А Падмасамбхаве так не свезло, пришлось демонюг укрощать, и выдумывать всякие санги, серчемы, догпы. Не дорос до такого воспрития видать, как и Учителя, регулярно упоминающие о влиянии всяких демонюг


Это демонам свезло. А так местный народ подходящей коллективной кармой в то время обладал.....а у нас теперь свои технологически продвинутые демоны - НТП рулит, хоть аффекты все те же. Ну, а демоном каждый из нас может мгновенно заделаться. И хорошо бы укротил бы кто вовремя.

----------

Же Ка (03.07.2011), Сергей Ч (03.07.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (03.07.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Пема, мы, к сожалению, здесь - не в чистых землях ещё (т.е. не знаю как вы, но у меня пока имеются с этой сансарной "пропиской" ещё какие то... чистой воды недоразумения!=).


В чистых. Прямо сейчас. Но чей-то фокус не настраивается пока. 




> Вы, действительно, думаете, что в таком случае (на такой просветленной волне как у вас) его вот ровно та же самая аудитория станет слушать?...


 Не знаю, сколько у него там кармических связей создано на доверии. Думаю, что не спел бы - некоторые бы послушали.




> ну, а так хоть о странном слове [чод] услышали и то... появился шанс - авось ухватятся... не факт, конечно... однако, в потоке сознания определенного типа живых существ из уст БГ влетело семя освобождения... и то хорошо! Т.о., видите, для описанных вами задач совсем не обязательно быть просветленным существом можно быть и полезным переносчиком этого самого опасного для жизни в сансаре вируса просветления =)


Же Ка - на авось ничего влететь не может, могу Вас в этом заверить. А семя освобождения не влетает, оно уже есть у всех внутри. Заразить, конечно, можно, но только БВП, если кто готов.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (03.07.2011)

----------


## Dron

> А если он об этом еще не вспомнил в этой жизни?


Арья-бодхисаттва не забывает ничего.




> Дхарму в массы мы все уже прямо сейчас можем нести,


Прямо сейчас мы можем тихо посвятить, например, практике шаматхи эдак часа 4 из 24, а гарантированно нести, кроме бреда, в массы, ничего нельзя.



> принявши Прибежище и имея искреннюю веру в Три Драгоценности, а также зная о надежных источниках и драгоценных наставниках. Личным правильным поведением, помощью другим и способствовать накоплению благих заслуг у других существ. Без этого даже Будда не может никому помочь. Также мы можем помочь им сходить к Учителям. И дальше это уже дело Учителя и кармы и заслуг подводимого.


Вы собрали группу неофитов, а встреча с учителем через речку. Вы ведете их по мосту. Мост рушится, все, поголовно,умерли. ВЫ помогли им сходить к учителям?






> А давайте мы друг другу смажем протезы, что-то они сильно скрипяттттт.


Что здесь скажешь?)
Давайте, давайте мы друг другу смажем протезы, что-то они сильно скрипяттттт

----------


## Jambal Dorje

как то быстро забывается что и где писалось, но читая сейчас "Контрапункт" Хаксли опять встретил лыко в строку этих диалогов:
" Мы часто забываем, что достоинства человека в одной области  далеко  не
всегда свидетельствуют о его достоинствах  в  других  областях.  Ньютон  был
великий математик, но это еще не доказывает,  что  его  богословские  теории
чего-нибудь стоят. Фарадей был прав в отношении электричества, но не прав  в
отношении сандеманизма. Платон писал удивительно хорошо, и поэтому  люди  до
сих  пор  продолжают  верить  в  его  зловредную  философию.   Толстой   был
превосходный романист, но, несмотря на это, его рассуждения о нравственности
просто омерзительны, а его эстетика, социология и  религия  достойны  только
презрения. Эта  несостоятельность  во  всем  том,  что  не  является  прямой
специальностью человека, у философов и ученых вполне естественна. Она  почти
неизбежна.
     Безусловно,  чрезмерное  развитие  интеллекта  ведет  к  атрофии  всего
остального. Отсюда - общеизвестная инфантильность профессоров и смехотворная
наивность тех ответов, которые они дают на важнейшие жизненные  вопросы.  То
же самое можно сказать и о  специалистах  в  области  религии.  Непроходимая
глупость святых, их детскость. Но художнику чужда такая ограниченность.  Его
развитие не так односторонне; поэтому художник должен быть более  нормальным
и здоровым, чем однобокий человек науки; он  не  должен  страдать  частичной
слепотой или быть таким  чудаком,  как  философы  или  святые.  Поэтому  так
возмущают люди, подобные  Толстому.  Инстинктивно  ему  веришь  больше,  чем
специалисту в области интеллекта или религии. А он ни с того ни с сего вдруг
начинает извращать свои глубочайшие инстинкты и  превращается  в  такого  же
злокачественного  идиота,  каким  был   святой   Франциск   Ассизский,   или
Кант-моралист (о, эти категорические императивы, а ведь этот милый  старичок
относился с полным равнодушием ко всему, кроме глазированных  фруктов),  или
Ньютон-богослов. Неудивительно, что после этого относишься настороженно даже
к тем, кто, по-твоему, прав."

Так и с Гребенщиковым, приятны его мелодия и слова как фон не для глубокого обдумывания, но серьезно писать что он имеет отношения к этому форуму можно только только в том случае если полагать что тут все такие же Гребенщиковы (или большинство), что впрочем следует обдумать

----------

Денис Евгеньев (03.07.2011), Дондог (04.07.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Арья-бодхисаттва не забывает ничего.


 А я слышала, что он тоже бывает маленьким мальчиком(девочкой), и про свои накопленные качества пока ничего не помнит, пока не выстроит опять свое сознание в этой жизни.




> Прямо сейчас мы можем тихо посвятить, например, практике шаматхи эдак часа 4 из 24, а гарантированно нести, кроме бреда, в массы, ничего нельзя.


Прямо сейчас мы можем пойти в больницу и подежурить у больного, можем помочь пенсионеру на лестничной площадке, покормить голодных птиц, выкупить червей для рыбалки в зоомагазине и постараться быть более добрыми и сострадательными. Полагаю, те, кто принимает нашу искреннюю любовь и помощь, - не считают это бредом. А до правильной практики шаматхи надо еще хорошо дорасти через базовую нравственность. А Вы все на часы меряете? А вроде говорят, что понятие о времени жутко мешает... :Embarrassment: 




> Вы собрали группу неофитов, а встреча с учителем через речку. Вы ведете их по мосту. Мост рушится, все, поголовно,умерли. ВЫ помогли им сходить к учителям?


 Не хожу по непроверенным мостам и, тем более, не веду по ним других,  стараюсь памятовать о непостоянстве и карме ЖС, и стараюсь иметь правильную мотивацию. Неофиты пачками не попадаются. И в большинстве случаев, если они уже дозрели до встречи с Учителем, мосты под ними не рушатся. А обрушится - значит, будем в пачке и потом. И когда-нибудь дойдем до Учителя все равно.

----------


## Dron

> Прямо сейчас мы можем пойти в больницу и подежурить у больного, можем помочь пенсионеру на лестничной площадке, покормить голодных птиц, выкупить червей для рыбалки в зоомагазине и постараться быть более добрыми и сострадательными. Полагаю, те, кто принимает нашу искреннюю любовь и помощь, - не считают это бредом. А до правильной практики шаматхи надо еще хорошо дорасти через базовую нравственность. А Вы все на часы меряете? А вроде говорят, что понятие о времени жутко мешает...


Вы хотите, чтобы помощь неАрьи гарантированонно была помощью? Так я вас разочарую- нет гарантии.



> Не хожу по непроверенным мостам и, тем более, не веду по ним других,  стараюсь памятовать о непостоянстве и карме ЖС, и стараюсь иметь правильную мотивацию. Неофиты пачками не попадаются. И в большинстве случаев, если они уже дозрели до встречи с Учителем, мосты под ними не рушатся. А обрушится - значит, будем в пачке и потом. И когда-нибудь дойдем до Учителя все равно.


Здесь вы расписываетесь  в вашей божественности, мол, если права, то всем будет хорошо, если не права, то всем тоже будет хорошо.

----------


## Jambal Dorje

Да Пема согласен что многое можно делать но мы уже люди глобального мира и никуда от этого не денемся и страдания мира лезут через все органы чувств. Сейчас смотрел сербский ролик о гражданской войне , тех кто разогревал и подогревал эту войну . Сердце кровью обливается когда видишь все ужасы гражданской войны. Сейчас опять тоже в Ливии, кстати ваша страна Франция в первых рядах, вы как то по бодисаттовски способны рпеагировать на события в вашей стране?

----------

Дондог (04.07.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (03.07.2011)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

В завершении этого кладбища о нескольких простых приемах благодаря которым нас так трогают слова или идеи выраженные этими словами. Пока шла дискуссия здесь я читал о ней все в том же "Контрапункте" О Хаксли (куда же денешься от махамудры). Немного другие слова но суть процесса одна и та же. 

"...Я проанализировал его приемы. Они  были  те  же,  что
обычно. Наиболее действенный  из  них  -  пользоваться  волнующими  словами,
имеющими два и больше значения. Например "свобода". Это  слово  в  девизе  и
программе Свободных Британцев означает свободу покупать, продавать и владеть
собственностью  при  минимальном  вмешательстве  со   стороны   государства.
(Кстати, "минимальное" следует понимать весьма условно; но не будем на  этом
останавливаться.)  Эверард  выкрикивает  это  слово  своим   проникающим   в
солнечное сплетение  голосом:  "Мы  боремся  за  _Свободу_;  мы  _освободим_
страну" - и так далее. Слушатель немедленно видит себя сидящим без  пиджака,
с бутылочкой и уступчивой девицей, причем нет ни законов, ни хороших  манер,
ни жены, ни полисмена, ни пастора - одним словом, ничего, что могло  бы  ему
помешать. Свобода! Конечно, он загорается энтузиазмом. Только  тогда,  когда
Свободные Британцы придут к власти, он поймет, что на самом деле  это  слово
было употреблено совсем в другом смысле. Разделяй и побеждай. Я победил."

последние два предложения романист в романе и он же автор то есть Хаксли пишет и о себе. По сути это благое пожелание к читателю и слушателю все тех же легких и приятных песен. когда вам капают на мозги (простите дама, ум), то хорошо бы отследить свои реакции и понять на какие струны вам нажимают и какие звуки хотят из вас извлечь. Равно как отслеживать когда вы думаете, то насколько полно слова болтающиеся в вашем уме отражают процессы которые вы вроде бы хотите постичь, оценить, осудить или восхититься. На сим и закончим сей странный диалог в течение суток не очень понятный для читателей здесь. :Kiss:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Прямо сейчас мы можем пойти в больницу и подежурить у больного, можем помочь пенсионеру на лестничной площадке, покормить голодных птиц, выкупить червей для рыбалки в зоомагазине и постараться быть более добрыми и сострадательными. Полагаю, те, кто принимает нашу искреннюю любовь и помощь, - не считают это бредом. А до правильной практики шаматхи надо еще хорошо дорасти через базовую нравственность. А Вы все на часы меряете? А вроде говорят, что понятие о времени жутко мешает..


...






> ...
> 
> Мой коренной гуру Самтен Гьяцо сказал однажды: «У меня никогда не было необычайных переживаний. Чем старше я становлюсь, тем сильнее моя уверенность в подлинности Дхармы. Я убеждён в истине трёх кай. В восемь лет я увидел суть ума и с тех пор никогда не покидал её. Иногда я более усерден, иногда — менее, но по большей части я придерживаюсь практики сути ума». Только один раз я слышал от него такие слова; больше он ни разу не обсуждал такие личные вопросы.
> 
> В то же время Самтен Гьяцо был настолько развитым и образованным, настолько внимательным к каждой детали, настолько умелым во всём, за что он брался, настолько надёжным, что люди относились к нему, как к самому Марпе Переводчику. Самтен Гьяцо был настолько точен во всём, что, если он давал вам своё слово по поводу чего-то, можно было быть уверенным, что он не забудет об этом. Таким он был человеком; на него всегда можно было положиться.
> 
> Глаза его горели удивительно ярко: иногда — как огонь свечи, иногда — как яркие глаза котёнка. Когда вы оказывались рядом с ним, создавалось ощущение, что он видит всю вашу внутреннюю суть, все самые потаённые секреты. Так или иначе, он был скрупулёзно внимателен ко всем своим повседневным делам, как духовным, так и мирским. Он никогда не становился в позу, никогда не напускал на себя вид «высокореализованного». Таких в Тибете и без того было предостаточно — людей, никогда не опускавших пустого, остекленевшего взгляда к земле и любивших произносить фразы типа: «Все дхармы сансары и нирваны — великое равенство!». (Ринпоче смеётся). На самом деле, какой толк в подобных претензиях?!
> 
> Как вы сами видите, вполне возможно потерять поведение, увлёкшись воззрением. *Возможно и другое — потерять воззрение, увлёкшись поведением. Заботиться об остальных, помогать им лекарствами и образованием — определённо доброе дело. Однако им нужно заниматься с отношением Четырёх Безмерных, безо всяких эгоистических целей заработать себе таким путём славу или уважение и без мыслей: «Я делаю добро! Я помогаю другим!». Делать что-то, исходя из Четырёх Безмерных, означает создавать добродетельную карму общего обусловленного типа. Помогать другим из чистых побуждений, не думая о себе, — лучший вид обусловленной добродетели; это воистину великолепно!*
> ...

----------

Nirdosh Yogino (03.07.2011), Sadhak (03.07.2011), Дондог (04.07.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (03.07.2011), Оскольд (03.07.2011), Пема Дролкар (03.07.2011), Сергей Ч (03.07.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (03.07.2011)

----------


## Dron

> Так и с Гребенщиковым, приятны его мелодия и слова как фон не для глубокого обдумывания,


Пришло время конкретно разобраться и с обоями на стене, что-то фон у них мелковат.

----------

Дондог (04.07.2011)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Пришло время конкретно разобраться и с обоями на стене, что-то фон у них мелковат.


вы правы, и дрон вот тут мельтешит. всему свое время, если руки дойдут до метлы на кладбище своей души, то "мы поименно вспомним тех, кто поднял руку" :Smilie: 
но вообще то мальчиков кровавых в глазах как то не замечено, вот только апсарки из сансарки иногда мелькают но достаточно быстро преходящи, точнее уходящи :Cry: , но иногда (из сострадания, если следовать проповеди Пампкина) тако присутствующие :Kiss:

----------


## Dron

Рука самопроизвольно задергалась в направлении кобуры?

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Рука самопроизвольно задергалась в направлении кобуры?


 Да, да, Штирлиц сунул руку в карман и понял... по ком звонит колокол :Big Grin: 

вообще то бодхисаттва с момента бодх клятвы быть ТРУП'ом (Творческое Развитие Устремления к Просветлению=бодхичитта) изначально пребывает в гробу на кладбище. Так что выражение "я вас в гробу видал" очень даже большой комплимент бодхисаттвы другому бодхисаттве  http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...type=1&theater
Из нестандартных толкований можно еще упомянуть практику выбивания мар другой дамой=марой, что в народном фольклоре звучит как "подбивать клинья".

----------


## Dron

> Да, да, Штирлиц сунул руку в карман и понял... по ком звонит колокол


Некоторые в вермахте такое обращение с собой называли "панибратство".

----------


## Jambal Dorje

очень удачной характеристикой наших диалогов, цитированных притч, поющихся песен может служить анекдот, когда молодой человек гонится за дамой, она убегает, задыхается, он её настигает, прижимает к стене и она спрашивает срывающимся голосом: что вам надо7 На что молодой человек отвечает: не знаю мадам, это ваш сон. Так же и здесь. Можно долго щипать себя, друг друга, но все гуляют по своим снам и снам друг друга пока не проснутся и от снов и от форумов..................Всем приятных сновидений до тех пор пока слова не станут проваливаться в пустоту

----------


## Dron

> очень удачной характеристикой наших диалогов, цитированных притч, поющихся песен может служить анекдот, когда молодой человек гонится за дамой, она убегает, задыхается, он её настигает, прижимает к стене и она спрашивает срывающимся голосом: что вам надо7 На что молодой человек отвечает: не знаю мадам, это ваш сон.


Клёвая отмазка, только не злоупотребляйте.

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Клёвая отмазка, только не злоупотребляйте.


К сожалению к каждой отмазке у меня есть замазка (не от всех оппонентов можно дождаться интересных контраргументов). сновидная относительная истина может тоже служить причиной загрязнения или просветления. Так что вопрос какой канал выбрать для просмотра...

"Соответственно Будда заявил в «Ратнакута»:

 «О Кашьяпа! Если мы ищем сознание, мы не находим его. То, что не может быть найдено, не может быть воспринято. Что не может быть воспринято, то не есть ни прошедшее, ни будущее, ни настоящее. Что не есть ни прошедшее, ни будущее, ни настоящее, то не имеет отдельной реальности (скт. svabhāvatah). Что не имеет реальности, то не имеет причинности. То, что беспричинно, не может исчезнуть. Но* обычный человек следует ложным взглядам. Он не понимает иллюзорного характера отдельных элементов. Он упорно думает, что условные сущности имеют свою собственную реальность. Направляемый глубоко вкоренившейся верой в реальность отдельных вещей (рассматривает дхармы как реальные), он предпринимает действия (карма) и, как следствие этого, он блуждает в этом феноменальном мире*. Пока он упорствует в таком заблуждении, он не способен достичь Нирваны. Но *хотя реальность этих отдельных сущностей – иллюзии, они, тем не менее, могут производить или морально осквернение, или очищение,* как призрак красавицы, внушает страсть тем, кто не понял ее природы, так же и* видения, вызванные Буддой, - причина морального очищения тех, кто использует корни добродетели.*


Это утверждается в «Беседе с Дридхашайей». «Это подобно, о благородный сын, *кому-либо, наблюдавшему волшебное видение*. Он созерцает видение красивой женщины, и его сердце наполняется страстью. Он встает со своего места, и оно исчезает. После этого он пытается убеждать себя, что женщина была уродлива, что даже не было реальной личности, но собрание элементов непостоянных, беспокойных и иллюзорных и т. д.».

_{вот тут товарищ Щакйамуни несколько упрощает. Девушка и впрямь была недурна, да  и сейчас славная. И тов. Пушкин тоже меня поддерживает, говорит: "гений чистой красоты". Не могу   с ним не согласиться. Скорее некоторые хоть и иллюзорные, но однако не уродливые,  а  божественные и являются причиной вдохновения. Но мы понимаем товарища Щакйамуни.  Тем у кого не бывает вдохновения, бесполезно говорить о гениях чистой красоты, они выше созерцания женщин как мешков с костями и нечистотами не воспаряют. - JD}
_

Следующее утверждается в Винае. «Инженер (скт. yantra-kāra) мог создать механическую куклу – (робот) в виде красивой молодой женщины. Это не была бы реальная женщина, но мастерство так совершенно, что она казалась настоящей красавицей, и художник действительно влюбился в нее. *Так же и эти явления, хотя и не имея своей собственной отдельной реальности, тем не менее являются эффективными создателями или морального загрязнения, или морального очищения* простых людей».
Мы находим в «Ратнакутасутре» следующую историю.

 «В те времена жили пятьсот монахов, которые не поняли проповедей Просветленного. Они не постигли их глубины. Они не имели рвения к ним. Тогда они встали со своих мест и ушли. Просветленный по этому случаю создал *волшебное видение* двух отшельников на пути, по которому направлялись монахи. Затем пятьсот монахов достигли места, где стояли два призрака отшельников. Встретив их, они поговорили с ними:

«Куда идут оба преподобных отца?»

Волшебные монахи отвечали: «Мы удаляемся в леса. Там мы желаем жить, наслаждаясь блаженным чувством экстаза. Мы не можем проникнуть в учение Просветленного, мы не можем постигнуть его глубины. Мы не чувствуем никакой веры, мы боимся его, мы трепещем перед ним». Затем стали говорить пятьсот монахов: «Мы не проникли в учение Просветленного, мы не постигли его глубины, мы не верим в него, мы боимся, мы трепещем. Поэтому мы также желаем идти в леса и жить там, наслаждаясь блаженным чувством экстаза». Волшебные монахи сказали: «Поэтому, о почтенные, мы объединимся, мы не будем ссориться; из всех обязанностей монахов не ссориться превыше всех!». От чего почтенные думают освободиться?

Они отвечали: мы думаем освободиться от жадности, ненависти и страсти».

Два волшебных монаха сказали: «Но находятся ли действительно почтенные во власти жадности, ненависти и страсти, от которых они хотят отказаться?»

Они отвечали: «Они не воспринимаются ни внутри нас, ни во внешних вещах, ни в пространстве между тем и другим. Они в действительности не могут возникать, если их не вообразить?


Волшебные монахи сказали: «Итак, о Почтенные, не воображайте их, не предполагайте их И если Почтенные не будут воображать их, не будут преполагать, они не будут ни любить, ни не любить. Человек, который ни любит, ни не любит, называется бесстрастным. Заслуга, о Почтенные, ни переселяется, ни исчезает. Э*кстаз, мудрость, освобождение, интеллектуальное пробуждение первого проблеск Нирваны (скт. vimukti-jñāna-darśana) - Они не переселяются, не исчезают, они элементы, о Почтенные, через которые вызывается Нирвана. Но сами по себе, о Почтенные, эти элементы также шунья, они не имеют сущности*. 

Вы должны забыть, о Почтенные, даже мысль об отдельной конечной Нирване! Не создавайте понятий о том, что является только понятием, не задумывайте идею о том, что является только идеей! *Для того, кто слишком много думает об идее как идее, эта идея становится тюрьмой.* О Почтенные, вы должны войти в то мистическое состояние, где все понятия и все чувства угасают! Мы говорим вам, что тот отшельник, который поглощен таким экстазом, достиг высшей точки, после которой невозможен дальнейший прогресс».


После этого эти пятьсот отшельников освободили свой разум от всех уз, даже от бесстрастных уз. Осветив таким образом свой разум, они приблизились к месту, где обитал Будда. Приблизившись, они поклонились ногам Господа, касаясь земли головами, и сели в стороне.
" и т.д.

----------


## Jambal Dorje

как то жаль заканчивать цитирование на полпути, посему продолжу:

"После этого эти пятьсот отшельников освободили свой разум от всех уз, даже от бесстрастных уз. Осветив таким образом свой разум, они приблизились к месту, где обитал Будда. Приблизившись, они поклонились ногам Господа, касаясь земли головами, и сели в стороне.

Почтенный Субхути тогда сказал отшельникам так:
«О братья, куда вы идете, откуда вы пришли?»
Они отвечали: «О почтенный Субхути, система, которой учит Просветленный, не допускает ни движения к какому-то месту, ни прихода из какого-то места».
Субхути сказал: «Кто ваш учитель?»
Они ответили: «Тот, кто никогда не родился и никогда не исчезнет (скт. prinirvāsyati)».
Он спросил: «В каком духе преподавалась вам философия?»
Они ответили: «Целью не было ни связывание, ни освобождение».
Он спросил: «Кто упражнял вас?»
Они ответили: «Тот, кто не имеет ни тела, ни речи, ни разума ».
Он спросил: «Каков был метод вашей подготовки?»
Они ответили: «Ни метод уходящего неведения, ни метод приобретаемого знания».
Он спросил: «Чьи вы ученики?»
Они ответили: «Того, кто не достиг Нирваны, кто не достиг Высшего Просветления».
Он спросил: «Кто ваши соучастники?»
Они ответили: «Те, кто никогда не появлялся в трех мирах бытия».
Он спросил: «О братья, сколько времени вам понадобится, чтобы достичь Высшей Нирваны?»
Они ответили: «Мы достигаем ее, когда все волшебные тела, созданные Буддами, исчезнут».
Он спросил: «Как вы достигли цели?»
Они ответили: «Рассматривая идею себя и меня ».
Он спросил: «Как вы избавились от страстей?»
Они ответили: «Высшим уничтожением всех элементов жизни».
Он спросил: «Как вы победили Искусителя?»
Они ответили: «Не обращая внимания на искусителя, который присущ элементам нашей личности».
Он спросил: «Как вы были связаны с вашим Учителем?»
Они ответили: «Ни телесно,ни словесно,  ни мысленно ».
Он спросил: «Как вы исполняете свои благотворительные обязанности?»
Они ответили: «Не беря ничего, не получая ничего!»
Он спросил: «Как вы избегли перерождения?»
Они ответили: «Уклонившись от уничтожения и вечности».
Он спросил: «Как вы достигли цели милосердия?»
Они ответили: «Будучи совершенно отрешенными от любой собственности».
Он спросил: «Какую цель вы себе ставите?»
Они ответили: «Мы ставим себе те же цели, как все призрачные существа, созданные Буддой».

«В течение этой встречи, когда Субхути задавал вопросы, а отшельники давали ответы, 800 монахов освободились даже от своих бесстрастных уз (они стали святыми – арья) и 32 000 людей очистили свои духовные глаза от всей пыли и грязи в отношении реальности всех элементов жизни».
*Так два волшебных призрака, которые не имели реального бытия, которые были созданы Просветленным, заложили основу очищения пятиста монахов.
*

Это также утверждается в «Ваджрамандадхарани»:
«Так это происходит, о Манджушри, что обусловленный куском дерева, и обусловленный трением, и обусловленный усилием человеческой руки, появляется дым и появляется огонь. Но это горение не содержится ни в куске дерева, ни в трении, ни в усилии рук. Даже так происходит, о Манджушри, что в личности, называемой человек, может быть поставленным в тупик иллюзорной нереальностью. Производится сожжение вожделения, сожжение ненависти и сожжение слепоты. Но это сожжение ни внутри него, ни в предметах вне его, ни в промежуточном пространстве между тем и другим. Опять, о Манджушри, что мы называем иллюзией, почему оно так называется? Иллюзия, о Манджушри, - это состояние полного заблуждения в отношении всех элементов бытия. Аксиома Дхарани состоит в том, что все элементы подобны аду».


«О Блаженный! Это соответствует Шунье феноменального мира, которую божественные Будды проповедовали в своих учениях живым существам, наполненным четырехкратной  иллюзией реального  мира: «нет здесь (в этом мире, учат они) ни мужчины, ни женщины; ни живых существ, ни души, ни духа, ни личности! Вся эта множественность конечных элементов бытия — иллюзия. Они не существуют. Они обманчивы, они подобны волшебству, они подобны отражению луны в воде и т. д.». 

Получив это наставление Будды, живые существа воспринимают множественность элементов без их очарования; без их иллюзорного характера, без рассматривания их как отдельных существований, без этого покрова множественности. Они уходят, а их разум поглощается Пространством. После того, как они уходят, они совершенно сливаются с Конечной реальностью Нирваны. Таким образом, доказывается, что эти отдельные *Сущности феноменального мира не имеют реального, независимого своего собственного бытия. Для простых людей, которые вводятся в заблуждение своими собственными субъективными иллюзиями, они становятся источником морального осквернения в этой жизни.* В нашем «Введении в систему Мадхьямика» (тиб. дбу ма ла ьджугс па) мы объяснили подробно, как *объекты, которые не обладают своей собственной реальностью, могут, тем не менее, производить или моральное осквернение, или моральное очищение».
"*

----------


## Dron

> К сожалению к каждой отмазке у меня есть замазка


Правильно будет - "примазка". И почему "к сожалению"?

----------


## Dron

> [COLOR="#0000CD"][I]{вот тут товарищ Щакйамуни несколько упрощает. Девушка и впрямь была недурна, да  и сейчас славная.


Вот это коридоры времени! Чем убиваемся?



> Тем у кого не бывает вдохновения, бесполезно говорить о гениях чистой красоты, они выше созерцания женщин как мешков с костями и нечистотами не воспаряют. - JD}


Вдохновленным бесполезно говорить о мешках с костями, они ниже гениев чистой красоты не падают)

----------

Дондог (04.07.2011)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

всегда интересен собеседник  с сильными аргументами.Иначе приходиться или отшучиваться или отмазываться. Особенно интересны бывают женщины которые могут интуитивно смотреть на 10 ходов вперед и ты восстанавливаешь всю последовательность их ходов (впрочем неведомых им самим)

----------


## Dron

> на 10 ходов вперед


10? Вы явно теряете время.

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> 10? Вы явно теряете время.


 если не потеряешь время, то потеряешь даму. Но в таких многоходовках как правило им проигрываешь, так как количество вариантов увеличивается по экспоненте, а через пару минут оказывается что многоходовка у них уже другая. Проще воспользоваться их же оружием, это ставит их в тупик и надолго, но зато какая возможность передохну'ть чтобы не передо'хнуть

----------


## Dron

аминь

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> 10? Вы явно теряете время.


 но возможен и другой ответ. Но поскольку все же основой разговора стал Гребенщиков, питерский мальчик из так называемой хорошей интеллигентной семьи, то можно вначале рассмотреть ОТЧАСТИ характеристику или психолог портрет этого мальчика. Воспользуемся все тем же музыкальным романом "Контрапункт". Не надо сразу отвергать эти характеристики только потому что БГ имеет какое-то отношение к музыке, стихам, астрологии, мистике, какой то мысли бодхисаттв и т.п. Увы одно другого не исключает. А поскольку для многих буддизм во многом интеллектуальное занятие, особенно в его изощренно-мыслевозвышенной махайанско-тантрийской форме, то речь то о многих идет. И хотя автор Хаксли пишет о человеке несколько другой сферы деятельности , но на самом деле уж слишком свежо они звучат и не случайно впоследствии Хаксли стал писать галлюциногенно-футуристические романы. Возможно герою и БГ надо было больше слушаться ума в сердце, и тогда оба не стали бы скакать по всем интеллектным системам, не в силах остановиться и насладиться вкусом плодов. Плоды не успевали созреть, как бабочка летела на новый цветок снять нектар и упорхнуть. Оттого и стихи и песни напоминают порхание под небом золотым. Вообще сознание современного буддиста напоминает так называемый пастиш, как пишут модернисткие авторы о произведениях в которых много раззнородных деталей без центральной главной объединит идеи. Это напоминает мандал без центра, но об этом лучше попозже 



"Человек, всегда поощрявший свое стремление к интеллектуальной жизни  за
счет  всех  других  стремлений,  он,  насколько  возможно,  избегает  личных
отношений, он наблюдает все со стороны, ни в чем  не  принимая  участия,  не
любит выходить из своей скорлупы, он всегда зритель, а не актер. Кроме того,
он старается выделять один какой-нибудь  день,  одно  какое-нибудь  место  в
противовес всем остальным; он не обозревает прошлое и не  строит  планов  на
будущее в день Нового года, не празднует Рождество  или  день  рождения,  не
посещает те места, где протекало  его  детство,  не  совершает  паломничеств
туда, где родился какой-нибудь великий человек, или произошло сражение,  или
имеются развалины и  т.  п.  Избавляясь  от  эмоциональных  отношений  и  от
естественного благоговения, он, как ему самому кажется, достигает свободы  -
свободы от сентиментальности, от иррационального, от страсти, от  неразумных
побуждений и переживаний. Но постепенно он убеждается, что на самом деле  он
только сузил и иссушил свою жизнь и, больше того, что этим он искалечил свой
интеллект, вместо того чтобы освободить его. Его рассудок свободен, но  поле
его действия невероятно ограниченно. Он понимает свои внутренние  недостатки
и в теории хочет  переделать  себя.  Но  трудно  избавиться  от  долголетних
привычек;  а  может  быть,  эти  привычки   являются   только   проявлениями
враждебного безразличия и холодности, преодолеть которые  почти  невозможно.
Жить только интеллектуальной жизнью,  по  крайней  мере  для  него,  гораздо
легче: это линия наименьшего сопротивления, потому что такая жизнь позволяет
держаться вдали от людей. В том числе от своей собственной жены.
     Потому  что  у  него  будет  жена,  и  возникнет  нечто  драматичное  в
отношениях между женщиной, живущей главным образом чувствами и интуицией,  и
мужчиной, жизнь которого протекает главным образом в плане  интеллектуальных
абстракций. Он любит ее по-своему, она любит его тоже по-своему. Это значит,
что он удовлетворен, а она нет. Потому что его  любовь  обходится  минимумом
теплоты, доверчивости и  человечности,  которые  для  нее  составляют  самую
сущность любви. Она страдает; он с удовольствием дал бы ей  больше,  но  ему
трудно переделать себя. Она даже грозит уйти от  него  к  более  человечному
любовнику, но слишком любит его, чтобы осуществить эту угрозу..........."

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Пушкин (в письме о грибоедовском "Горе от ума"): "Драматического писателя должно судить по законам, им самим над собою признанным".
> То же относится и к любому поэту, художнику и т.д.
> Тем же, кто не знаком с буддийским аспектом творчества ББГ, -- рекомендация: найти и слушать его альбомы "Прибежище" и "Бардо", а не самовыражаться, позируя на фоне... : )


Никак не могу согласиться с вами Юй Кан. Ну ни в какие ворота не лезет. Тогда и педофила надо судить по законам им же признаваемым???

Что же касается БГ , то мне он симпатичен по многим причинам, много у нас общего и в биографии и в друзьях, но при всем том совершенно очевидно что встреть я его я сказал бы ему все тоже самое что и здесь. И прежде всего что он пижон и выражается то на одном фоне то на другом.  Это я думаю не помешало бы нам и выпить и о многом поговорить. Но сомневаюсь что мы стали бы друзьями надолго. Когда я накропал рифмовки, кои Пампкин так уважительно назвал стишками, я послал их одному бывшему другу БГ и вот какой был его ответ:

"...., чего ты хочешь от неформальных народных депутантов - их как омандачили, так они и движутся;
таких героев, как был Эжен Головин, считанные единицы.
Которые из певцов народной души поумнее и похитрее, все воцерковились и движутся вместе с попами к благодатному житью-бытью, только вот некоторые где-то заблудились в некоем нечто - в промежности между "буддизмом" и "каббалой", между .....(в оригинале нечто вагины) и .... (в оригинале нечто лядвей) и поют в экстазе о своём блаженстве получать баблосы  :Wink: )""

Я вполне согласен что произошло некоторое за-блудство между "небом голубым" и "туманным далеко", что оказалось внезапно близко и жестоко

----------


## Юй Кан

Jambal Dorje, я так и подозревал, что кто-нибудь заменит подразумевающееся и у Пушкина слово "творец" на что-нибудь вроде "уголовник" со всеми вытекающими...
Зачем Вам это?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Jambal Dorje, я так и подозревал, что кто-нибудь заменит подразумевающееся и у Пушкина слово "творец" на что-нибудь вроде "уголовник" со всеми вытекающими...
> Зачем Вам это?


А как еще по другому со своими стишатами ака нанайский эпос самоутвердится то? Тут в ход и пойдут некие анонимные бывшие друзья БГ и т.д. и т.п.

----------


## Dron

> Когда я накропал рифмовки, кои Пампкин так уважительно назвал стишками, я послал их одному бывшему другу БГ и вот какой был его ответ:
> 
> "...., чего ты хочешь от неформальных народных депутантов - их как омандачили, так они и движутся;
> таких героев, как был Эжен Головин, считанные единицы.


Что то вы несинхронны с бывшим приятелем. Вы ему- про стихи, свои, а он- про политику БГ.

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Jambal Dorje, я так и подозревал, что кто-нибудь заменит подразумевающееся и у Пушкина слово "творец" на что-нибудь вроде "уголовник" со всеми вытекающими...
> Зачем Вам это?


ну хорошо возьмем Асангу как более близкого нашему сердцу и уму. Написал Асанга некие труды сославшись на то что слышал все это у Маитрейи. Творец ли он своих трудов? Увы, не знаю. Можно предположить, что слился он с Маитрейей по телу речи и мысли. Судить его решался вроде только его брат Васубандху, да и того вроде быстро убедили посланцы Асанги. Но вот вроде и от своего имени написал труды Асанга, да еще и автокомментарии. Тут уж он творец вроде самостоятельный своих трудов, хот и непонятно мне все это. Если уж слился то слился и никакой он не творец а ретранслятор Маитрейи в себе?  если уж судить теперь Асангу то вроде как с самим Маитрейей спорить. Но все же нашелся по преданию судия. Явился к Харибхадре Маитрейа и сказал, что не все тут правильно изложил Асанга и надо бы кое-что подправить. Что и сделано было Харибхадрой. 

Так что не все укладывается в схему Пушкина, что судить творца никто не вправе. Да и вообще бы полный застой был во все той же будд мысли, ежели бы все бы остановились только на том что сказал когдато и комуто Шакйамуни. Никаких письменных источников не осталось от Шакйамуни. Все по пересказам, да и не все пересказы остались, какие то пересказы были признаны неканоническими и исчезли, поскольку творцов пересказов осудили современники-единоплеменники и предпочли не доносить до нас то что им не понравилось. 

(Кстати, аналогичная история в христианстве).
 Тоже было и с творцами последующего буддизма. Нагарджуна подумал-подумал и решил, что по его мнению теория срединности следует из учения Шакйамуни. Но многих творцов современники осудили и попросту сожгли их труды как не адекватные истинному учению=Дхарме. (ну никакого либерализм и демократизма, ни прав человека ни права на свободное волеизъявление через СМИ :EEK!: )

 Так что во все времена творцов читали и свое мнение читатели выражали. Чем уникальнее в этом смысле Пушкин или Гребенщиков? И почему МНЕНИЕ Пушкина должно быть для меня законом? Просто в какое то чинопочитание вы впадаете Юй Кан. Совсем не по буддийски. Буддизм все же методология получения собственного опыта, а не  набор истин=афоризмов на все времена.

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Что то вы несинхронны с бывшим приятелем. Вы ему- про стихи, свои, а он- про политику БГ.


я послал не только стихи но и то что написал перед этим, так что мы синхронны. Но если уж задели политику, то  после концовки песни о кладбище как то не очень логично было ходить Гребенщикову в администрацию президента.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Вы хотите, чтобы помощь неАрьи гарантированонно была помощью? Так я вас разочарую- нет гарантии.
> 
> Здесь вы расписываетесь  в вашей божественности, мол, если права, то всем будет хорошо, если не права, то всем тоже будет хорошо.


Думаю, что всем будет всяко. Согласно заложенным ими лично причинам и следствиям. 

Все равно через щедрость накапливаются кармические связи и возникает доверие, как следствие. Помощь другим рассматриваю, как мою практику, при этом получая конкретные наставления от Учителей. Мне все Учителя именно этим и советуют заниматься. А в-остальном, это просто  моя жизнь. Все, что в нее приходит, приходит. Я просто живу. С огромной верой в Учение и уже с гораздо меньшими волнениями по поводу того, что я что-то делаю неправильно. Просто стараюсь не упускать из виду ГЛАВНУЮ ЦЕЛЬ.

Давно уже поняла - надо просто неустанно закладывать причины в правильном направлении, и об остальном не волноваться.

----------

Тао (05.07.2011)

----------


## Dron

> я послал не только стихи но и то что написал перед этим, так что мы синхронны. Но если уж задели политику, то  после концовки песни о кладбище как то не очень логично было ходить Гребенщикову в администрацию президента.


Хм, ради нормального фуршета, чего б не сходить? К официанткам подомогаться. Лепота.

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> А как еще по другому со своими стишатами ака нанайский эпос самоутвердится то? Тут в ход и пойдут некие анонимные бывшие друзья БГ и т.д. и т.п.


Памкин , что то вы никак не угомонитесь как кладезь буддийской нравственности , ну вчера простительно, цоги были и ганапуджи, а сегодня то что? Отходняк что ли? Примите мои соболезнования, советский вы наш.

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Хм, ради нормального фуршета, чего б не сходить? К официанткам подомогаться. Лепота.


 вы не в курсе. Речь там шла о своей передаче для Гребенщикова на радио, что ему высочайше и позволено было сделать.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Возможно и другое — потерять воззрение, увлёкшись поведением. Заботиться об остальных, помогать им лекарствами и образованием — определённо доброе дело. Однако им нужно заниматься с отношением Четырёх Безмерных, безо всяких эгоистических целей заработать себе таким путём славу или уважение и без мыслей: «Я делаю добро! Я помогаю другим!». Делать что-то, исходя из Четырёх Безмерных, означает создавать добродетельную карму общего обусловленного типа. Помогать другим из чистых побуждений, не думая о себе, — лучший вид обусловленной добродетели; это воистину великолепно!


Если рассматривать себя просто, как инструмент для деятельности на благо других, то не будет никаких проблем. Пусть поначалу это грубый инструмент, но все равно любая мысль о благе других способствует трансформации сознания. При этом, конечно же, надо постоянно копить знания и умения. В какой-то момент делать что-то для себя становится просто неинтересно. Тебя благодарят, а хочется это как-то выключить, ведь ничего особенного не сделал, да вот только нельзя человека обидеть. 




> Необусловленная добродетель, с другой стороны, — это тренировка в пробужденности, свободной от мыслей. Многие спрашивают: «Каким образом сидение в медитации может помочь другим? Было бы лучше пойти и накормить их, оказать им медицинскую помощь и построить им школы». Бывает, что людям хочется сделать что-нибудь для других, хотя они ещё сами ничего не достигли. Помогать другим — безусловно доброе дело, и это может принести некоторую пользу. Вы, конечно, создаёте хорошую карму, помогая другим, но такие альтруистические поступки необязательно означают, что вы будете освобождены. А только после освобождения вы сможет те принести неизмеримую пользу всем существам.


Думаю, помогать другим надо как бы походя, не обращая на это никакого внимания. Надо только обдумать как поступить наилучшим образом чисто технически. И вообще походя приводить все в порядок, - там бумажку подобрать и сжечь, там - сук с дороги убрать, чтобы никто не споткнулся. То, что встало конкретно перед тобой, а больше некому, - то и надо делать. Раньше бросалась на амбразуры. Теперь нет. Хочется вообще поменьше из дому выходить и вообще никуда не ездить.

----------


## Юй Кан

У нас и мнение Пушкина по любому поводу ни для кого не указ. Да. Особенно если ооочень хочется явить свои творения на фоне творчества Гребенщикова, похлопывая "по-будийски" оного по плечу и поливая, заодно, ад-хоминными аргументами с привлечением Хаксли, педофилов, да ещё и Асанги, Майтреи, Нагарджуны этц. А чего цацкаться с ними, коли мы — сами по себе и себе на уме?! : )
Очевидная же разница между Jambal Dorje и Борисом Гребенщиковым в том, что второй не будет искать первого в фэйсбуке или ещё где, да за глаза проходиться глумливо по его семье, априори записываясь при этом надолго ему в друзья...
И ещё раз: зачем Вам это всё?

----------

Bob (03.11.2011), PampKin Head (04.07.2011), Дондог (04.07.2011), Оскольд (03.07.2011)

----------


## Dron

> вы не в курсе. Речь там шла о своей передаче для Гребенщикова на радио, что ему высочайше и позволено было сделать.


Чем же заплатил БГ? Грехом обжорства и потерей девственности?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Вот можно послушать всяческие интервью БГ http://www.youtube.com/results?searc...%8B%D0%BC&aq=f

Можно послушать и составить мнение.

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> У нас и мнение Пушкина по любому поводу ни для кого не указ. Да. Особенно если ооочень хочется явить свои творения на фоне творчества Гребенщикова, похлопывая "по-будийски" оного по плечу и поливая, заодно, ад-хоминными аргументами с привлечением Хаксли, педофилов, да ещё и Асанги, Майтреи, Нагарджуны этц. А чего цацкаться с ними, коли мы — сами по себе и себе на уме?! : )
> Очевидная же разница между Jambal Dorje и Борисом Гребенщиковым в том, что второй не будет искать первого в фэйсбуке или ещё где, да за глаза проходиться глумливо по его семье, априори записываясь при этом надолго ему в друзья...
> И ещё раз: зачем Вам это всё?


Юй Кан, какая вас блоха укусила с Пампкиным. Я понимаю что вы несчастные фанаты и глубоко чем то уязвлены, но зачем же так грубо, я понимаю что вы переводчик но не созерцатель и стеб вам с Памкиным глубоко мил и дорог, но мне честно говоря это совсем неинтересно. Какой то детский сад да и только. 
А после прослушивания роликов на кои дала ссылку Пема мне както совсем стало грустно от этого БГ. Кумир стебающейся под нечто стебанутой массы. Лет 30 назад еще можно это все было слушать, сейчас уже весьма отстойно.

Перечитал 6 пост  с которого началась вся эта буча и никак не пойму, что так всех задело. Или БГ и есть их бог, папа, учитель, партия и комсомол в одном лице и они всю жизнь созерцали его так а оказалось что король то так себе. Ну так надо было чаще на себя в зеркало смотреть

----------

Дондог (04.07.2011)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

набрал в поиске Гребенщиков + кумир, чтобы понять почему люди так фанатеют  и  сразу нарвался. Боровой и Новодворская не очень мне нравятся но вроде так скажут все после откровений БГ. Я честно говоря, тоже слегка прибалдел от таких перлов этого кумира.



*Борис Гребенщиков о Владимире Путине в день его рождения:

          Он мне снился сегодня. Мы с ним совершали вояж по России. По-моему, мы с ним плыли на катере сквозь квартиры коммунальные. Причем было дико красиво. Вероятно, вели разговоры. Я такого сна не помню просто в жизни своей! Я так ему благодарен! Какие силы работают на нашего президента... премьер-министра, что даже я вижу сны про него! Фантастика. Вот оккультизм настоящий.*



С КЕМ ВЫ, ТВОРЧЕСКИЕ ЛЮДИ? КОМУ РАСКРЫВАЕТЕ КРИНИЦУ СВОЕГО ДОВЕРИЯ?? КУДА ВЕДЕТЕ ЗА СОБОЙ ТЕХ, КТО ВАМ ДОВЕРЯЕТ???



Константин Боровой
          - Я, честно говоря, не поверил тому, что Борис Гребенщиков, кумир целого поколения, может так лизать янычарские пятки, такие произносить слова... Ну, даже если тебе приснился Путин, ты в ужасе не проснулся, и даже если тебе приснилось нечто сексуальное, связанное с Путиным, ну... ну неприлично это. Значит молчи хотя бы об этом. Предавая гласности, высказывая это, так сказать, публично, высказываешь свою позицию, позицию холуя. Я понимаю, что сегодня меньше концертов, сегодня надо стараться рождать какие-то оригинальные позиции, мнения, шокировать общество. Но не таким же способом. Я думаю, многие, те кто с благоговением произносили эти две буквы БГ, сегодня разочарованы, шокированы, опустошены. Не имеет права быть холуем человек, которого любило такое количество людей в советские времена. Я разочарован, но это не единственный случай. Люди творческие, люди искусства, у них нет политических позиций, это нормально. Я в качестве примера могу привести еще два-три десятка певцов, композиторов, музыкантов, у которых были демократические убеждения до тех пор, пока были концерты нужны демократические. Потом стали антидемократические убеждения. Нет у них политических взглядов. Обвинять их за это нельзя. Можно сожалеть о том, что по своей наивности, юношеской наивности, мы влюблялись в предметы, любви не достойные. Сегодня мы об этом узнали по поводу Бориса Гребенщикова.


Валерия Новодворская

           - Ну, отсюда мораль: не сотвори себе кумира. Библия очень умная книга. Чтобы потом не топиться, не вешаться, не быть опустошенным. Но для меня Гребенщиков никогда не был кумиром. Он для меня вообще никогда ничего не значил. Я гораздо более опечалена позицией последней предсмертной Ростроповича и Галины Вишневской. Вот эта пара для меня значила гораздо больше. И при их-то финансовой полной независимости и возможности плевать на Путина с высоты хоть американских небоскребов, хоть с Вестминстера, хоть... с Башни Эйфелевой...

14 октября 2010г.
_

опять же непонятно зачем БГ объявляет себя то буддистом то православным то еще неизвестно кем? Опять какой то стеб._


"Православный ли Борис? С точки зрения строгости канонов, ответ не так прост, как получается у вас. Во-первых, БГ крещен в православную веру, во-вторых, считает себя православным, о чем неоднократно говорил и мне в личных встречах, а также не раз заявлял о этом публично, отвечая на вопросы журналистов.

Но также Гребенщиков публично, отвечая на вопросы журналистов, называл себя буддистом. Может ли «с точки зрения строгости канонов» человек быть православным и буддистом одновременно? Гребенщиков неоднократно заявлял, что считает Богом лидера индийской тоталитарной секты Саи Бабу (кроме всего прочего, неоднократно обвинявшегося в заказных убийствах и педофилии). Может ли «с точки зрения строгости канонов» православный человек иметь другого Бога, кроме Пресвятой Троицы? Гребенщиков называл себя учеником и последователем лидера другой тоталитарной секты Шри Чинмоя, хвастался тем, что получил от него религиозную инициацию и новее сакральное имя Пурушоттама (что означает «выходящий за пределы ограничений»). Может ли «с точки зрения строгости канонов» православный человек иметь своим Учителем кого-л., кроме Господа Иисуса Христа, принимать от него посвящение и, отрекаясь от своего святого, принимать другое имя?

Да, Вы правы, «БГ крещен в православную веру». Значит, «с точки зрения строгости канонов», он отпал от нее, о чем как мы видели, неоднократно заявлял публично, и может вернуться в Церковь лишь после публичного же покаяния в своих заблуждениях и через чин воссоединения с Ней."

----------

Дондог (04.07.2011)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

_да, плохо когда фанаты достают, слишком много всплывает на поверхность_http://www.grani.ru/Politics/Russia/m.135902.html

Кто ослеп, а кто ох.ел? 
Дерьмометр

Борис Гребенщиков в проекте "Дерьмометр"
До Лондона из Москвы новости, к счастью, доходят медленно. Одна из моих московских подруг, которую я попросила на днях в деталях описать общественную атмосферу в центре российской столицы, ограничилась коротким и негигиеничным политологическим термином: "Портянка. Портянку свою из Кремля вывесили в воздухе, и трясут над всеми. А уж советский телевизор лучше вообще не включать. А то совсем уж дышать невозможно".
Благо что телевизора у меня здесь, в Лондоне, дома нет. "Советских" телеканалов – тем более. Так что можно спокойно пообедать безо всякого амбре. Но вот Интернет, к сожалению, мне здесь пока на островах еще не отключили. Так что кусок в горло все-таки иногда не лезет. Даже самый вегетарианский. Ну ладно там все эти пупкины, шмупкины, муськины и пуськины. Насчет их человеческих, почти человеческих, качеств изумляться уже глупо: мутанты, как я вас и предупреждала. Примитивные людоеды.

Но вот чуть более человекообразные существа поражают своими метаморфозами неимоверно. Ужас: села вот сейчас пообедать (отварная брокколи со свежим укропчиком) и чувствую, что прям с души воротит: вот уже несколько дней не могу забыть одну и ту же новость с родины, явно порядком портящую мне пищеварение. На какой-то там пресс-конференции то ли облысевший, то ли обритый, короче, без всяких уже следов благодатной поросли поверх извилин, гуру-певец Гребенщиков объявил своим фанатам, что против кремлевских властей выступать нельзя: потому что-де еще апостол Павел заповедовал избирателям сидеть-помалкивать и не фрякать.

Ну, переврал все что мог. Выдернул похабно из контекста. Из живого слова того самого апостола Павла, который четко сказал: "Не участвуйте в делах тьмы – но и обличайте". И когда лично ему, апостолу Павлу, власти приказывали заткнуться, то он переспросил: "Кого мне следует слушаться больше: вас или Бога?" - и продолжил говорить то, что считал нужным. За что потом, кстати, и был властями благополучно убит.

Ну и наплевать, мне, казалось бы, на этого несчастного, опопсовевшего Гребенщикова. И забыть. Ему ведь самому потом придется с апостолом Павлом разбираться. И отвечать за базар. Ан нет: аппетита уже несколько дней нет как нет. Все крутится и крутится перед глазами эта его кожаная говорящая голова – вместо его первых советских виниловых дисков. Стыдно теперь признаться, но в мои революционные тинейджерские 90-е годы лучшие мои ухажеры-одноклассники испытывали (как бы так поточнее сказать?) "слабость" к песням Бориса Борисовича. Не любовь, а именно слабость. Потому что на советском безрыбье человек, не поленившийся чуть глубже закинуть сети, хорошо проштудировать стихи Серебряного века, а потом добросовестно их перепеть, выглядел прямо-таки более чем приличным и привлекательным. Даже то, что самую известную из своих композиций, как вскоре выяснилось, бард честно умыкнул у другого автора, не убавило популярности исполнителю. И на том ему все готовы были сказать спасибо. Потому что у настоящего автора при советской диктатуре спеть ее шансов не было.

"Бобу" прощали даже мелкие пошлости типа введения при его настойчивой инициативе (и при восхищенном визге уже совсем идолопоклоннических фэнов) сокращенного сценического брэнда "БГ" – что являлось буквальной и довольно неприличной калькой с написания непроизносимого сакрального имени в иудаистских текстах на русском языке.

Но все его игры в гуру и властителя дум, расширяющего свое сознание не просто так, а посредством интересных прикидов и фенечек, – все это ему спускали с рук. Потому что, как говорили наиболее вдохновленные фанаты, в то время как Гребенщиков черпал море дырявой и грязной ложкой, все прочие российские рок- и поп-активисты вообще наличие этого моря отрицали.

В принципе Гребенщикову за былые заслуги простили даже согласие получить орден имени Путина "За Заслуги Перед Отечеством" – которое теперь вновь, как и на заре гребенщиковского творчества, отцензурировано под корень. Сплошной цурюк.

Добрые люди просто с тактом отвели глаза в сторону. Сплюнув. И постарались сделать вид, что не заметили. Примерно так же, как гению и мученику, автору великой книги "Архипелаг ГУЛАГ" прощают теперь антисемитизм и имперскую чушь (а по сути пропаганду применения военной силы для распространения этого счастья – сегодняшнего политического строя России – на всех соседей, кто не успеет сделать ноги), а также вась-васьничество с нераскаявшимися кагэбэшниками. Добрые люди, опять же морщась, но все еще с почтением, цедят сквозь зубы: "Ну там, лагеря. Перебои с едой. Холодные зимы. Издевательства и нервные перегрузки. Ему все можно за это простить".

Некорректное сравнение – по масштабу и качеству. Но принцип один. Когда Гребенщиков вдруг скурвился и начал хвалить Путина (причем, что самое гнусное, ссылаясь при этом на какого-то Хрена IХ Из-Под Индо-Китайской Горы, изрекшего в состоянии очередного обкура 5 тысяч лет назад, что "хорош-де тот презик... ой, простите президент, о котором мы с вами ничего не знаем. А Путин – вот как раз то самое оно: такой засекреченный, что мы о нем ничего и не знаем") – добрые души опять попытались певца оправдать. Ну, там, может, проблемы со здоровьем у Борис Борисыча какие. Чай, не мальчик уж. Всякое бывает. Ушел в астрал и не вернулся.

Поговаривали даже, что Гребенщиков "совсем ослеп". Или "был на грани слепоты". И что "именно поэтому ему пришлось срочно взять деньги на операцию у Кремля". Ну и как раз к случаю цитата Индо-Китайского Хрена Из-Под Горы подвернулась. Вот и деньги взял. В последнем факте, кстати, Гребенщиков сразу же признался в нетипично честном для прочих представителей отечественной номенклатуры газетном интервью.

Я всегда говорила, что дешевая культовая эклектика и медитация на лужу и на пустоту Гребенщикова до добра не доведут. Добро и пустота – это все же разные вещи. Несовместные. С другой стороны: я жутко его жалела, разумеется, по-человечески: болен, денег нет. И только удивилась – почему же он не обратился за помощью к более приличным и бескорыстным своим поклонникам – которых у него полстраны? Уверена, что скинься каждый из них на помошь Бобу – авось и соблазн Кремлевской Крем-карамели его миновал бы.

"Ну ты не права: Гребень честный – он ведь всего один-единственный раз у Кремля деньги взял – и ровно один раз за это Путина в ж..у поцеловал. Они в расчете", - возразил мне на это один горячий поклонник Гребенщикова, мой друг-каббалист, который предпочел, кстати, недавно благоразумно улететь из Москвы на ПМЖ в Иерусалим.

Теперь, судя по тому, как Боб выступил, и если верить этим каббалистическим взаимозачетам, счет Кремля вырос. Забавнее всего – про Тибет. Закляв своих сограждан сидеть как цуцики и терпеть любые издевательства со стороны властей, Гребенщиков, однако, через секунду забыл про максимы и искренне заявил, что в Тибете монахи, настрадавшиеся от китайских властей, теперь имеют право на любое противостояние: могут хоть резать, хоть бить, хоть взрывать.

Непротивленцам, значит, хоть резать можно? А своим согражданам даже на мирные демонстрации протеста на улицу нельзя ни ногой? Как бы смачно им из Кремля в лицо ни харкали? Один Шевчук пусть ходит, орет? Отличный экуменизм! Видимо, Ху Цзиньтао, генсек компартии Китая, просто вовремя с матпомощью легенде русского рока не подсуетился. А то мог бы тоже объявить себя прямым наследником того самого мудреца Хрена Из-Под Горы и заодно, скопировав честные глаза замглавы кремлевской администрации, проникновенно пожать маэстро Гребенщикову руку и сказать: "Мы тут все ваши поклонники. Я лично – в первую очередь".

Они там в Кремле всем это говорят. Всем, кого начальство поручило купить. Мне уж сколько "представителей московской интеллигенции" и "деятелей культуры", хохоча, дословно пересказывали этот самый, услышанный ими в Кремле на личной аудиенции приветственный текст чина, отвечающего за оптовую и розничную скупку интеллектуалов. Интеллектуалы смеяться - смеются. Но деньги – берут. А потом потихонечку, незаметненько для себя тоже начинают превращаться в молчаливых цуциков. Как и проповедует товарищ Гребенщиков. И мелкий кремлевский бес успешно продолжает свою мелкую, но гнилотворную работу.

Нет, но вот я просто не понимаю: к чему я, сидя в счастливом пасхальном Лондоне, переполненном... нет, не агентами ФСБ и не эмигрантами новой волны, а белыми нарциссами и снежной вишней, читаю новости про Гребенщикова, а? И тем более - пишу сейчас эту заметку? Ведь диски Боба я все равно уже давным-давно не слушаю. Даже его ранние вещи. Душок какой-то к ним прилип. Слышишь фальшь там, где ее, может, раньше еще и не было. Слушаешь - и вдруг возникает пронзительное желание, чтобы кто-нибудь наконец подпортил ему орденоносную старость и сказал, что "мрамор плечей ее" так не склоняется, даже если плечи сильно покатые.

Глупости. Чего переживать-то. Просто раньше, сёрфя Интернет перед ланчем, я пропускала, не читая, только новости с фамилиями Путин, Шмутин и Фигутин – чтоб не поганить себе настроение. И смотрела другие новости – из серии "только чтоб не про них". Типа чтобы глаза мои отдохнули от ежедневных сводок кошмара, стучащихся в экран с небезынтересной мне территории. А теперь еще и фамилию Гребенщиков на автомате пропускать буду: потому что и он теперь "про них".

Подумаешь. Экое кири-ку-ку.

Брокколи остывает. Укроп скукожился. На фиг, на фиг.

Нет, но меня просто изумляет: ну хорошо – съехавший мозгами в шамбалу Гребенщиков такой – а где ж все остальные-то русские рок-звезды? Где все эти крутые свободолюбивые Земфиры, и Снайперы, и Тату? Или петь про лесбос и наркоту оказалось куда безопаснее и прибыльнее, чем хоть один раз посметь публично произнести, что в стране воняет диктатурой? А где Пугачева? Которая даже в советские времена не боялась на официальных днях милиции возить пианиста за шкирку носом по роялю, заставляя сочно звучать всю гамму, а Брежнева искренне и прилюдно для аккорда посылала на х..? И которая, говорят, теперь контролирует львиную долю всего шоу-бизнеса на центральном телевидении. Так где же эта храбрая, гордая и богатая львица – и где все эти ресурсы, которые вместо давно уже даже не смешных мифов о серийных младых любовниках можно было потратить на то, чтобы страна не превратилась в большой кремлевский бордель обоих полов?

Где все эти романтичные, мягкие, добрые, так аппетитно умеющие готовить еду и, увы, на дижестив продавшиеся Макаревичи – вышедшие на концерт праздновать с властью подтасованные выборы? В то время как один-единственный внезапно пронзительно проклюнувшийся Шевчук вышел с "несогласными" на площадь?

Закрытие скольких еще газет по политическим соображениям и убийства скольких еще людей за неугодные власти слова и статьи стерпит российская интеллигенция? Иными словами, сколько она стерпит еще прямых плевков в лицо себе, прямого надругательства над собой, интеллигенцией, – которая должна быть свободной по определению? Потому что несвободный мозг – это на самом деле оксюморон.

А, казалось бы, наиболее молодая, мобильная, современная и открытая часть общества – рок- и поп-певцы – что, они действительно всерьез готовы смириться с той же ролью, которая уделялась раньше пропагандистскими отделами КГБ и КПСС "разрешенным" ВИА и прочей кичухе для совсем-совсем нищих не только духом, но заодно и мозгами, и совестью?

Помню, как, сидя в Риме по случаю презентации своей книги (еще в предыдущей серии Берлускони) и включив невзначай телевизор, я была потрясена изобретательностью, с которой местный попсовый певец и известный актер Челентано использовал свой телеэфир (прямой) авторской передачи ("песенной") для того, чтобы обвинить Берлускони в затыкании ртов: разыграл на глазах у вопившей от восторга публики (я свидетель - вопили все, как дети, которым подарили цветные воздушные шарики!) остроумную пантомиму и объявил, что даже при Муссолини пресса была свободнее, чем сейчас. Ну да, левак, связан с коммунистами, все такое – но все же: дело сделал! Не побоялся. Не стал калькулировать в уме, что его потом "лишат эфира" или, чисто к примеру, взорвут бомбу у его двери. И это при тогдашнем суровом авторитаризме Берлускони (хотя и очень умеренном – по сравнению с сегодняшней Россией).

Почему ж у нас-то в России до сих пор не нашлось ни одного своего русского Челентано? Почему ж среди российских-то эстрадных деятелей в моде такая поголовная проституция? Что ж за позорище-то, а? Почему не нашлось НИ ОДНОГО, кто осмелился бы сказать "нет"? Или, например, использовать свой "песенный" телеэфир – чтобы спеть наконец честный текст. Знаете, такой гимн-михалкова-№5-наоборот. Обратный отсчет.

Хочется напомнить: вам-то прямой эфир не перекрывают! Ваши-то фамилии (в отличие от моей и любого, кто допустит досадную оплошность в оценках действий Кремля) не внесены в черный список людей, которых запрещено упоминать на телевидении в России.

При желании и при наличии силы воли и единой позиции вы могли бы если и не сменить режим, то по крайней мере слегка проветрить "атмосферу" в стране – может, глядишь, и развеялся бы чуток этот запашок, зависший над Москвой.

А уж если вы соглашаетесь молчать за подачки (и тем более если вы публично эту власть хвалите) – без разницы, какими бы лукаво вывернутыми цитатами вы бы себя ни оправдывали, – то отдавайте себе отчет: вы в ту же секунду берете на себя ответственность за все, что эта власть делает.

Кстати, чисто для эрудиции певца, любящего узко-прикладные цитаты, напомню, что значительную часть посланий апостол, всуе помянутый им, писал из заключения. Короче говоря, это малявы из тюряги на волю. А тюремный жанр вообще слабо располагает к критике по адресу тех, чьи руки это письмо должно беспрепятственно миновать, чтобы дойти до получателя. Как известно, первые христиане жили в условиях, приближенных к боевым, – гораздо более подпольных, нелегальных и "противозаконных", чем, например, сегодняшние российские "несогласные"). И именно за свою четкую, активную и деятельную позицию (а совсем не дзенско-опустошенно-соглашательскую, и не корыстно-склизко-расплывчатую) Павел и его собратья подвергались со стороны тогдашних властей репрессиям гораздо более страшным, даже чем те гонения, что пережили советские диссиденты.

Так что кроме знаменитого динария властям ничего не обещано. Поэтому-то так горько видеть, когда они заодно получают еще чью-то душу.

Слухи же про грозившую Бобу "слепоту", из-за которой он якобы и решился на сближение с Кремлем, некстати напомнили мне одну семейную историю (не знаю – может, просто анекдот), рассказанную мне как-то раз покойным Бадри Патаркацишвили.

- У меня был прадедушка, - повествовал Бадри, удесятеряя для комичности свой грузинский акцент. – Так вот, мой прадедушка был не дурак и сбежал в Америку сразу же после революции, почувствовав, к чему все идет. Но вся семья осталась на родине. Так вот, спустя много лет прадедушка, разумеется, захотел всех их перетащить к себе за границу – и прислал официальное письмо в советские органы с просьбой выпустить к нему в Америку семью – поскольку, как он написал в письме, он "совсем ослеп" и ему "срочно требуется уход". Справка прилагалась. В ответ из органов ему пришло письмо, что они готовы предоставить ему уход на территории Советского Союза и что если он захочет вернуться и воссоединиться с семьей на территории СССР, то власти ему даже и пенсию обещают, и льготы по слепоте, и советский паспорт. Тогда прадедушка перезвонил по телефону чиновнику, написавшему письмо, и сказал: "Слушайте, я же вам сказал, что я ослеп, а не ох.ел!"

В общем, мой ланч пришлось отложить. Пост.

Елена Трегубова

----------

Дондог (04.07.2011)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

Честно говоря не то что читать дальше а тем более слушать БГ не хочется но и отмыться не плохо бы. Теперь я понял почему мой питерский друг еще 10 лет назад сказал что выгнал БГ. Лет 20 назад я смотрел по ТВ фильм про Гребня и как то неприятно было смотреть как он прыгает на какой то полянке в лесу. Тогда я подумал что какая то у него духовная пустота, что ли, или опять обкурился. А потом и забыл, так как не столь уж это интересная фигура.  А теперь понял что он и впрямь допрыгался.

----------

Дондог (04.07.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

Бугага, как цепляет то Боря производителя неудачных стишат! 

- tapatalk -

----------


## Akaguma

> Кто ослеп, а кто ох.ел?


Как удобно и безопасно писать пасквили из ЛондОна, прихлебывая супчик с брокколи.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Брокколи - ето итальянскинькое :Smilie:  Это уже не меня валите. У них, там правда, тоже broccolями называют сей cabbage. А Джамбал благополучно себе сейчас завтракает porridgе-ОМ :Smilie: 

Бог с ним, с Дядей Борей. Обыкновенный ЖС. Все равно сейчас в инете любую тантрическую практику найти можно, а уж про Чод и тем более. Хотя мне кажется, ты лично не обо всем можешь трубить публично, раз ты буддист. Еще могу сказать, что дяди-Борина свобода - это порой просто обыкновенная распущенность. Говорит мужик, что в голову взбредет. Это у звезд такая привычка....чего, и вправду, заводиться-то. Пусть себе поет. Его карма, - это его собственное дело.

А вы, мужики, пристрастно друг друга прикалываете. Постыдились бы, дорогие буддисты, - хоть немного, - в честь нашего благодетеля и кумира - выдающегося буддиста-индуиста-христианина, любимца народа и певца народной воли БГ.

----------


## Akaguma

> [COLOR="#DDA0DD"]Брокколи - ето итальянскинькое Это уже не меня валите. У них, там правда, тоже broccolями называют сей cabbage. А Джамбал благополучно себе сейчас завтракает porridgом


Я про некую Елену Трегубову (терпеть не могу подобных журналистов), а не про Джамбала.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Бедная Трегубова :Smilie:  И ее посчитали. Честно говоря, не читала всю эту ее галимотью. Извините. По старинной журналистской привычке, - с первых строк уже тошнит, и знаешь, что сейчас будет. Так что про брокколи пропустила.

Нельзя ли все воспринимать более беспристрастно? :Smilie:  Типа, с состраданием к любым ЖС и с пониманием самсары?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Честно говоря не то что читать дальше а тем более слушать БГ не хочется но и отмыться не плохо бы. Теперь я понял почему мой питерский друг еще 10 лет назад сказал что выгнал БГ. Лет 20 назад я смотрел по ТВ фильм про Гребня и как то неприятно было смотреть как он прыгает на какой то полянке в лесу. Тогда я подумал что какая то у него духовная пустота, что ли, или опять обкурился. А потом и забыл, так как не столь уж это интересная фигура.  А теперь понял что он и впрямь допрыгался.


Jambal Dorje, ну посмотрите, сколько Вы сами, "позируя на фоне", слили сюда амикошонского, стёбного, уничижительного, глумливого, раздражённого... по поводу не только Гребенщикова, но и тех, кто не согласен с Вами *в оценке творчества*, а не личности БГ? Почему, будучи, как понимаю, опытным созерцателем, не видите всего этого у себя?
Что до Вашего творчества, то оно по любым критериям уступает, мягко говоря, уровню, на котором работает БГ.

БГ -- "пижон"? Да. Но для артиста, творч. человека, как и для всякого, кто претендует на таковой "статус", это, если не знаете, -- нор-маль-но (в чём легко можете убедиться, бесстрастно глядя в зеркало : ).
Да, он любит славу (тоже -- см. выше -- нор-маль-но).
Да, как человек он, при всех своих достоинствах, нор-маль-но несовершенен. И т.д.

Но что касается его творчества, то, если оставить в покое несовершенную "публицистику", вроде "Кладбища" и т.п., то *среди русских рок-музыкантов и исполнителей* (а БГ -- именно рок-музыкант, а не что иное : ) нет ни одного, кто столько сделал для популяризации и распространения того же тиб. буддизма, как Борис Гребенщиков. И это -- просто факт, спорить с которым, целеустремленно ища на БГ "компромат" и тщательно выявляя у него неисчислимые несовершенства, -- нелепо, для буддиста.
Но разве Вас это остановит?

----------

Оскольд (04.07.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

И вот прямые линки на два буддийских альбома БГ: "Прибежище" и Bardo.

----------

Пема Дролкар (04.07.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Юй Кан, - все правильно, но Вы последователь тибетского буддизма, чтобы оценить все это по достоинству? Мы обычно слушаем в записи слова наших Учителей. Так что красивое пение, думаю, вовсе необязательно. А тем, кто не знает, что такое Прибежище и прочее, и вообще. 

А также, он наверно перевел книги Чокья Ньима Ринпоче «Путеводитель по жизни и смерти» (Изд-во «Ясный свет», 1995) 
Тулку Ургьен Ринпоче «Повторяя слова Будды» (Изд-во «Ясный свет», 1997) 
Тулку Ургьен Ринпоче «Нарисованное радугой» (Изд-во «Ясный свет», 1999) 
и сделал альбомы, не потому, что был музыкант :Smilie:  И от российских рок-музыкантов это и не требуется. Далее он переметнулся от тибетских буддистов.

И все равно, даже эти заслуги весь его остальной треп при многочисленной аудитории не зачеркивают. А популяризация Дхармы, полагаю, все равно пройдет мимо тех, кто не готов.

----------

Дондог (04.07.2011)

----------


## Akaguma

> И все равно, даже эти заслуги весь его остальной треп при многочисленной аудитории не зачеркивают. А популяризация Дхармы, полагаю, все равно пройдет мимо тех, кто не готов.


Короче, все это можно описать рунетовским жаргоном: буддисты негодуэ.  :Smilie: 
Только вот зачем?  :Wink:

----------

Оскольд (04.07.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Зачем, говорите? А так. Нечего в песни совать что ни поподя в угоду публике, раз некоторое время вошел в тибетский буддизм и из него тут же вышел.

Где негодуе?  :Smilie:  Нам тут кладбища подсовывают, так собственное мнение выражать же можно? Попутно памятуя о действиях ума и речи?

Что от самсары ждать-то иного? Буддист, еже ли что, тут же бежит заниматься собственной практикой. Ну, побежала. :Kiss:

----------

Дондог (04.07.2011)

----------


## Akaguma

> Попутно памятуя о действиях ума и речи?


Тут два "лагеря": те, кто ищет у БГ положительные стороны, и те, кто ищет отрицательные. Кто же правильнее памятует то?

----------

Дондог (04.07.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Да ну. Любить его надо просто так, таким, какой есть. Просто по принципу, что он Жс с природой Будды, как и все мы. Единственная претензия, ну с моей стороны, например, что раз стал буддистом и некоторое время был им - кое-какие вещи делать уже нельзя. Ибо являешься представителем такого воззрения, и массы про это знают. Ну, а дальше это не мое дело.

----------

Дондог (04.07.2011)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Что до Вашего творчества, то оно по любым критериям уступает, мягко говоря, уровню, на котором работает БГ.


Юй кан, вы упорно с Пампкиным пытаетесь сравнивать меня с бг. Это смешно, поскольку у меня нет амбиций бг и я пишу и живу  как хочу (кстати, и бг отчасти так жил пока не стал скурвиваться). вы же  как фанаты двух футбольных команд с пампкиным, которых в общем то и не интересует что происходит на поле но выразиться надо (особенно выдающийся кадр конечно пампкин, коего я уже лет 5 помню как бузотера на поле, вроде нандзед дордже (тоже любившего раскидывать вокруг дротики), живой кстати, вроде они приятели с его женой?). Насчет популяризации гребнщиковым буддизма, то это несколько двусмысленно звучит, напр., как если бы сказать что никто не сделал больше для популяризации клинтона, чем моника левинских. Собственно копромат никто и не искал, ваша любовь меня и заставила поинтересоваться за что же не боясь греха так любит публика бориса. результат поиска оказался неутешительным. вообще Юй Кан вы как то меня очень удивили сказав тут на форуме вы не буддист
, а так просто. Поэтому не удивительно что ваше познания о прибежище и бардо черпаете из каких то песенок. Изменились времена, все можно из первых рук получать а вы все пользуетесь какимито весьма не свежими суррогатами. И как раз от таких китчевых певцов-буддистов пошли китчевые ученики буддисты и на потребу им учителя тибетцы любят китч для слушателей излагать, видя что ученики слишком какието простенькие. И если для таких как памкин этот китч удовлетворителен и чтото значит существенное то этот детский сад не надо выносить как, а  пример для подражания, как буддизм в творчестве.  Серьезные буддисты читают Песни Сарахи или Миларайбы, в которых есть глубина, а бг можно только за пивком, да обкурившись слушать и созерцать как дхарму. неужто такие простые вещи не доходят.

----------

Дондог (04.07.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Поэтому не удивительно что *ваше познания о прибежище и бардо черпаете из каких то песенок*. 
> 
> Изменились времена, все можно из первых рук получать а вы все пользуетесь какимито весьма не свежими суррогатами. И как раз от таких китчевых певцов-буддистов пошли китчевые ученики буддисты и *на потребу им учителя тибетцы любят китч для слушателей излагать*, видя что ученики слишком какието простенькие. И если для таких как памкин этот китч удовлетворителен и чтото значит существенное то этот детский сад не надо выносить как, а пример для подражания, как буддизм в творчестве. *Серьезные буддисты читают Песни Сарахи или Миларайбы, в которых есть глубина, а бг можно только за пивком, да обкурившись слушать и созерцать как дхарму. неужто такие простые вещи не доходят*.


Уважаемый, вот Вы с чего такие выводы делаете? Слишком много глистогонного в кокаине, который вы употребляете, так влияет на ваши аналитические способности? Так вы меняйте поставщика (пока еще не поздно), вредно для здоровья.

----------

Дондог (05.07.2011)

----------


## Joy

Омерзительная тема, не достойная ни буддийского форума, ни поэзии, ни музыки.

----------

Дондог (05.07.2011), Оскольд (04.07.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

> В "Отсекая надежду и страх" нет про "тантрическую охоту".


... зато там зело богато по теме "...где демоны вообще существуют и на основе чего."

----------


## Аньезка

*Jambal Dorje*, Вы меня уже дважды в этой теме упомянули...
Можно так не делать? Заранее спасибо!
Мне нет дела до ваших споров и БГ.

----------

Jambal Dorje (04.07.2011), Дондог (05.07.2011)

----------


## Вова Л.

Мдааа (читаю тему)... Эту бы энергию да в мирных целях!

----------

Дондог (05.07.2011), Оскольд (04.07.2011), Сергей Ч (04.07.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Юй кан, вы упорно с Пампкиным пытаетесь сравнивать меня с бг.


Сами напросились:



> Что же касается БГ , то мне он симпатичен по многим причинам, много у нас общего и в биографии и в друзьях, но при всем том совершенно очевидно что встреть я его я сказал бы ему все тоже самое что и здесь. И прежде всего что он пижон и выражается то на одном фоне то на другом.  Это я думаю не помешало бы нам и выпить и о многом поговорить. Но сомневаюсь что мы стали бы друзьями надолго.





> вообще Юй Кан вы как то меня очень удивили сказав тут на форуме вы не буддист, а так просто.


Ничего подобного не го-во-рил, и даже более того -- говорил обратное. : ) Хотя трезвонить по этому поводу не склонен.

----------


## Сергей Ч

Читая эту тему, вспоминаются слова из песни БГ:

"_Если б вы знали как мне надоел скандал. 
Я готов уйти. Эй, кто здесь 
Претендует на мой пъедестал?_"   -)

----------

Joy (04.07.2011), Рюдзи (05.07.2011), Шавырин (04.07.2011)

----------


## Шавырин

Песня 1995 г. выпуска вызвала такой резонанс в 2011 :EEK!: 

Одно слово,-кладбище  :Smilie:

----------

Вова Л. (04.07.2011), Сергей Ч (04.07.2011)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Читая эту тему, вспоминаются слова из песни БГ:
> 
> "_Если б вы знали как мне надоел скандал. 
> Я готов уйти. Эй, кто здесь 
> Претендует на мой пъедестал?_"   -)


вообще то это Чайф - "Молодая шпана"

----------


## Сергей Ч

> вообще то это Чайф - "Молодая шпана"


Судя по всему, Вы мало знакомы с творчеством БГ.. -)  
Это песня  группы Аквариум и называется она "Герои рок-н-ролла". Чайф её просто перепели.

----------

Joy (04.07.2011), Шавырин (04.07.2011)

----------


## Шавырин

> вообще то это Чайф - "Молодая шпана"


Мелочи не имеют решающего значения, именно они решают всё! :Cool:

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Слишком много глистогонного в кокаине, который вы употребляете, так влияет на ваши аналитические способности? Так вы меняйте поставщика (пока еще не поздно), вредно для здоровья.


похоже что вы меня точно с кем то путаете, "смотрите в книгу - видите ....свои сны". Как то тускнеет ваш словарь и репертуар аналитика нанаиста: стишата, кокаин, глисты.. 


И впрямь напоминает
"ночь, улица, фонарь, аптека" , 
в помойке йогствует  дикарь

----------

Дондог (05.07.2011)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Судя по всему, Вы мало знакомы с творчеством БГ.. -)  
> Это песня  группы Аквариум и называется она "Герои рок-н-ролла". Чайф её просто перепели.


Да мне тоже показалось по ритмике что это его. действительно смешная бессвязная песня, автор наверное полагает что она вроде дхарани и каждое слово или предложение являют откровение, а слушатель должен благоговеть или просто говеть...

  "Мне пора на покой,
  Я устал быть послом рок'н'ролла в неритмичной стране.
  Я уже не боюсь тех, кто уверен во мне.

  Мы танцуем на столах в субботнюю ночь,
  Мы старики, и мы не можем помочь,
  Но мы никому не хотим мешать,
  Дайте счет в сберкассе, мы умчимся прочь...."

----------

Дондог (05.07.2011)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

*и ктото будет говорить что Борис не занимается кичем? Да поганой метлой его гнать надо было с вангов. Певец мантр на эстраде, сплошная проституция. Кстати сплошное вранье у Бориса, что книг по буддизму не было в 70-е годы в Ленинграде и кто-то кого то не пускал на восточный факультет. Все изданные книги по буддизму были в Публичной библиотеке в открытом доступе, только мало кому были интересны, книги по буддизму издавались и свободно продавались, прежде всего в Академкниге восточный факультет тоже не был закрыт, приходи хоть на лекции, что и делали желающие, масса книг ходила в самиздате, короче меньше надо было тренькать на гитаре под портвейн, все было у тех кто искал. Небезызвестный сейчас Виктор Петрик на свои деньги заказывал перевод большого кол-ва литературы и по йоге и по буддизму и по всем др оккульт темам и все это расходилось по Питеру*

Борис Гребенщиков: «Мантры – это рок-н-ролл»


В прошлом году в Праге состоялся необычный концерт – знаменитый российский рокер Борис Гребенщиков пел буддийские мантры в сопровождении чешских музыкантов. Альбом Гребенщикова с записями мантр вышел несколько лет назад и получил широкую известность за пределами России, в частности, в Чехии. Местные музыканты предложили Гребенщикову выступить вместе и во время весеннего турне по Центральной Европе была достигнута договоренность о буддийском концерте в Праге. Интерес к буддизму, как и к другим восточным религиям, был неизменной составной частью советской неофициальной культуры, к которой в семидесятые-восьмидесятые годы принадлежал Борис Гребенщиков.

В репертуаре его группы «Аквариум» - множество песен с буддийскими именами, названиями и сюжетами. Мода прошла, Советский Союз распался, подпольная рок-культура перестала существовать, но буддийский элемент в творчестве и жизни Гребенщикова остался. Музыкант ездит в Тибет и даже переводит на русский некоторые книги по буддизму. Борис Гребенщиков рассказал в беседе с сотрудником Радио Свобода о социокультурной роли буддизма в позднем Советском Союзе и о причинах своего столь пристального интереса к мантрам.

– Борис, вы приехали в Прагу с не очень обычным концертом, вы будете петь буддийские мантры. Пение мантр на публике имеет терапевтический, эстетический или мистический характер?

– Дело в том, что всей этой истории с мантрами уже достаточно много лет. Потому что когда-то, лет восемь тому назад, меня поразила простая идея: хотя мантры по определению действительно имеют терапевтический эффект, настраивающий эффект и, в принципе, должны положительно влиять на всех, но почему-то они существуют только в страшно экзотическом виде, обязательно их поет хор монахов или кто-то еще, или под синтезаторы какие-то люди непонятные. И когда они поют, все время создается ощущение, что мантры - это что-то ужасно чужое, далекое и страшное. И мне показалась любопытной идея поговорить с тибетскими монахами и спросить у них, так ли они это все себе представляют. Я поговорил и многие ламы из тех, с которыми я говорил, сказали, что нет, конечно, мантры должны быть доступны для всех - в том виде, в котором люди могут их принять, потому что они все равно действуют хорошо. И я попробовал одну, другую, тибетцы это одобрили очень сильно, и я записал такой альбом и совершенно не представлял себе, что я когда-нибудь буду призван его петь. Но вот ребята здесь, в Праге, уже лет пять говорили мне, что было бы здорово такое устроить, вот весной я согласился и вот теперь пришел час расплаты.

– Таким образом, получается, что мантры выполняют функцию рок-н-ролла, который, с одной стороны, оказывает эстетическое, терапевтическое, мистическое и любое иное воздействие, но, в то же время, в рок-н-ролле есть интернациональный язык - английский. Здесь этого языка нет.

– Скажем, что мантрическое пение, оно чуть постарше рок-н-ролла лет на 800 и санскрит, в общем, тоже был интернациональным языком до английского, и на нем построены все языки, включая английский. Получается что мантры - это и есть рок-н-ролл, только немножко более изначальный.

Борис Гребенщиков и Кирилл Кобрин
– То есть, Вы, некоторым образом, приобщаетесь к корням, но только к корням, далеко от вас отстоящим, и предлагаете слушателям поступить таким же образом. Или они могут вообще ничего этого не знать?

– Они могут этого ничего не знать. Я просто думаю, что чем петь тексты "мальчик, девочка, тра-ля-ля", можно с тем же успехом петь "Ом мани падме хум", и это сочетание будет действовать лучше, чем "мальчик, девочка, тра-ля-ля" или "мальчик с пальчик, тра-ля-ля".

– Хорошо. Но ведь есть довольно, мягко говоря, серьезная традиция священных песнопений и в других религиях. Почему именно мантры?

– Мантры - это единственный пример, где произнесенное словосочетание никак не зависит от языка, не связано с языком, потому что в этой традиции считается, что звучание мантр целебно действует на всех, а смысла, который присущ любому языку, в них как раз нет, потому что действует само звучание слов, даже, я бы сказал, слогов.

– Примерно так же действует опера. Мы же не понимаем, на самом деле, если мы не итальянцы, итальянских опер, да и когда поют русские оперы, в общем, сложно понять, о чем там речь.

– Это мне очень портит жизнь. Я пришел в Вену в оперу, и мне пришлось одним глазом глядеть на сцену, другим глазом все-таки в программку, мне было интересно, что же там происходит. Это мне испортило удовольствие от оперы. Поэтому я не хочу этого повторять.

– То есть мантрическое искусство более универсально.

– Да, в программку смотреть не надо.

– Эта «программка» записана вперед очень давно… Хорошо, тогда давайте немножко вернемся к истории, хотя буддизм, конечно, с «историей» не очень хорошо сочетается, но все-таки мы можем поговорить об этом... Вот Вы испытываете интерес к буддизму очень давно, насколько я знаю, где-то с середины 70-х.

– Скажем так, в середине 70-х меня больше интересовал сначала даосизм, потом индуизм, потом, честно говоря, за неимением какой-либо литературы по даосизму и индуизму, друг мне просто подсунул литературу по буддизму. Я говорю: "А про индусов нет?" Он говорит: "Нет про индусов, зато есть про китайцев и про японцев".

– Но в Ленинграде, где Вы жили, там же был мощный восточный факультет, который выпускал кучу специальных книг.

– А меня туда не пускали. Собственно, книг было не найти совершенно. Я до всего этого дошел значительно позже, тогда этих книг было не найти.

– То есть вы не понимали, что вы живете в самом буддистском городе России все-таки, и Бадмаев, и Щербацкой, и Дандарон жили же в Петербурге, и многие другие…

– Да, но они были очень хорошо скрытым сокровищем.

– Это середина или вторая половина 70-х годов. Но и после Вы этот интерес испытывали, судя по песням, постоянно. Потом появляются другие религиозные темы в конце 80-х - 90-е годы - православные и так далее. Не вытеснили ли они интерес к буддизму или Вы смотрели на все это скорее таким «универсалистским», органическим образом?

– Просто мне казалось, что эта ситуация аналогична ситуации с языками. Если я люблю русский язык, и мне он нравится, значит ли это, что я должен презирать английский? Мне кажется, нет. Мне кажется, что если я знаю русский, то знание английского только усугубит мою любовь к русскому языку, и я заодно буду наслаждаться их сравнениями и перекличками, и смотреть на русский с точки зрения английского, а на английский - с точки зрения русского. И буду в выигрыше. То же самое с религиями. Православие не проигрывает, если смотреть на него с точки зрения буддизма, а буддизм не проигрывает, если смотреть на него с точки зрения православия - и быть при этом не слишком невежественным человеком.

– Немногие православные с этим согласятся…

– К сожалению, православные ставят своей целью быть максимально неинформированными о том, что происходит во всем остальном мире, и желательно еще и анафеме его подвергать.

– То есть, это отсутствие просвещения в широком смысле, или с большой буквы – «Просвещения»?

– Я думаю, что да, но я не могу их ни в чем обвинить, потому что, если взять не очень грамотного человека, который поступил, скажем, в семинарию, я не могу с него требовать или просить, чтобы он знал историю Индии. Им ее не преподают, они не думают, что это нужно. Потому что его задача - это духовно окормить людей, которые приходят к нему в церковь, например, в какую-нибудь сельскую церковь. Вот они приходят к нему жаловаться, он их выслушает, причастит, пожурит, даст им отпущение грехов, в общем, его задача выполнена. Причем здесь Будда? Будда не входит в это уравнение никак. Но, честно говоря, мне повезло, я встречал очень хорошо информированных, очень хорошо разбирающихся в истории, в культуре священников, которые вполне отдавали себе отчет, что существует вот это, существует вот это и сравнивать их невозможно.

– Давайте перенесем наше внимание на историко-социальную тему. Какую роль играл буддизм в интеллигентских (отчасти андерграундных) кругах позднего Советского Союза? Этот интерес, наряду с интересом, конечно, и к индуизму, и к всевозможным мистическим течениям, и, безусловно, к православию - какую он выполнял роль? Был ли это род эскапизма, способ избежать, забыть о том, что окружает, или наоборот, способ пережить это?

– Насколько я помню, люди, которые занимались этим на поколение раньше меня, рассказывали, что в основном буддизм являлся мощным сексуально притягательным фактором.

– Из-за тантрического секса?

– Нет, даже без всякого тантрического секса. Просто, если сидит мужик с бородой и говорит, что он буддист, то любая девушка уже дрогнет сердцем, потому что он - умный. Я думаю, что в основном буддизм играл такую роль.

– А потом? Интересно, как эта роль изменилась в 90-е годы и сейчас. Все-таки, как это ни странно, но очень многие вещи, которые были популярны и в интеллигентских кругах в 70-е - начале 80-х годов, полностью исчезли с падением советского строя и с началом новой ситуации. Буддизм не оказался в этом ряду, он остался.

– Вот что интересно. Я не замечаю, чтобы что-то сильно изменилось с советских времен. Как это ни странно, как это ни парадоксально, но я вижу все то же самое, просто, может быть, на это надета немножко другая одежда, а в принципе все то же самое. И, боюсь, что Россия не менялась, осталась такой же, как до этой революции, как до той революции и как революции предыдущей, перед той.

– То есть это не «советское», а «русское», «российское»?

– Мне кажется, это «русское», и оно так и должно быть. Не всё мне в этом нравится, но, к сожалению, так оно и есть. Но и бог с ним, люди так живут и кто я такой, чтобы им говорить, что они живут неправильно. Но мне кажется, если кто-то из русских людей на самом деле всерьез займется буддизмом или, в общем, любой духовной практикой, он не будет заявлять о себе, он тихо уйдет куда-то под камень, потому что буддизм не требует рекламы, собственно, как и любая другая религия. Я думаю, что и христианские святые, по большей части, старались избегать публичности. Потому что, когда ты говоришь с богом, нужно ли тебе, чтобы про это писали в газетах? Думаю, что нет.

– Были такие святые, как Франциск Ассизский, но были и такие, как Игнатий Лойола.

– Я думаю, что такой паблик рилейшнз нужен скорее людям, которые не столько на самом деле, сколько для вида занимаются чем-то.

– Тем не менее, существует довольно мощная и исторически традиция социальной и политической вовлеченности буддизма. Проявляется она и сейчас. Возьмем для примера нынешние события в Бирме, когда десятки тысяч буддийских монахов вышли на улицы, возглавили движение протеста и больше всех пострадали в результате от военных. А это ведь монахи, хотя, конечно, в Бирме монахи - это особая, совершенно социальная группа, состав ее не постоянен, в Бирме миряне очень часто уходят в монахи на некоторое время.

– Совершенно верно.

– И все-таки, не этому же их учили!

– В общем-то, строго говоря, буддизм предполагает, что в первую очередь ты должен заботиться обо всех остальных живых существах. Потому что, конечно, есть школа буддийская, которая предполагает, что я спасусь, а все остальное гори огнем.

– Это и есть первые школы буддизма, почти вся Хинаяна…

– Да, но время показало, что выжила как раз школа, который призывает заботиться сначала о других, а потом уже о себе. Поэтому Махаяна так и распространена. Так что то, что они заботятся о других существах, это хорошо. Не знаю, насколько это принесет пользу другим живым существам в данном случае… Надеюсь, что принесет.

– Вообще разговор о «пользе» здесь несколько странен…

– Да. Но, если они вышли на улицы, значит, что-то им нужно, чего-то они хотят и явно они хотят не себе. Они могли бы спокойно в монастыре себе сидеть и все.

– Таким образом, мы можем сказать, что, в общем, социальная вовлеченность в буддизме такая же, как и в остальных религиях. В сущности, это вопрос просто отношения к другим людям поверх политических барьеров.

– В общем-то, да, я думаю, что в основе любой религии лежит одно положение - возлюби другого больше самого себя.

– Если вернуться к буддистским мантрам - от участия буддийских монахов в политических битвах. То послание, которое содержится в мантрах, которые вы поете в Праге, и которые есть на том альбоме, который вы записали несколько лет назад, оно адресовано всем?

– Без исключения. Но это не послание. Это скорее лекарство. Я не уверен в этом, но так говорят - эти мантры могут настроить тебя на более здоровый образ жизни, могут помочь тебе.

– На «здоровый» в духовном смысле?

– Да, на «здоровый» в духовном смысле этого слова.

– Без диеты.

– По крайней мере, хуже от них не будет.

– «Пост и молитва».

– Да, молитва и пост, пост и молитва во всех их видах.

– Тогда такой вопрос, завершающий эту беседу. Вы говорили, что буддийские мантры - это такой же универсальный язык, как рок-н-ролл, только постарше на восемьсот столетий. Есть ли перспектива у рок-н-ролла, - вне зависимости, как он будет называться потом, и будет ли он потом - совершить нечто подобное, или это невозможно, так как за ним нет религии, нет веры?

– Как сказать? Ведь, собственно, насколько я знаю историю, понятие священных слогов было выработано в Индии достаточно давно, минимум 4-5 тысяч лет назад, и опиралось на духовное провидение каких-то мудрецов, которые десятки лет сидели где-то в отшельничестве и на себе пробовали, как вот это подействует, как вот это подействует. Так же, как первый китайский император шел, пробовал травки, говорил: вот это будет чай, а вот это будет валерьянка, а вот это будет что-то еще. Я думаю, что просто рок-н-ролл не имел такой благородной цели. В то время как индийские аскеты пробовали на себе звучание разных вибраций, разных слогов и приходили к выводу, что этот действует так, а вот этот так, если их соединить вместе, то они подействуют вот так, и это будет всем полезно. Такова, по крайней мере, теория. А люди, которые писали первые песни рок-н-ролла, если взять всех этих авторов, которые сочиняли для Элвиса, Чака Берри, Литл Ричарда, они вряд ли задавались целью помочь всем живым существам. Скорее они задавались целью заработать немного денег на сегодня, чтобы, по возможности, хватило на завтра. Но при этом энергия у них была такова, что эти песни, помимо того, что заработали авторам и исполнителям немножко денег, они еще помогли сильно проснуться большей части земного шара. Так что здесь тоже действуют какие-то силы, о которых мы не знаем. И, честно говоря, я не уверен, что мантры лучше действуют, чем рок-н-ролл, но мне интересно попробовать…

----------

Дондог (05.07.2011)

----------

